# ENNEBI Fondale (appreciation society)



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Lets see 'em! ;-)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

ENNEBI Fondale (appreciation society) *membership = 1 *(you)* :-d

*Joking... I'm sure more will be along soon ;-)


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't have one yet, but you can definitely count me as a member. :-!

Regards,
Adam


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

An early one, from a few years back.
DW


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Add one more member. Unfortunately, I'm preparing for a move and most of my watches have already been packed away. However, I'll take shots of my Decima MAS once I'm moved and settled in.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

This thread is gonna get me into trouble.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Extra touches include gold crown, blue dial, gold second hand, black gaskets and engraving.

Suprised to also recieve a spare unengraved case back (not that I expect to need it as this is a keeper)


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Actually, I do have one photo of the Ennebi next to my Korsbek Ocean Explorer. The OE is a substantial watch and the Ennebi is even bigger!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I have owned two, sold them at the time for what I thought was an important purchase, now I cannot remember what was purchased, but miss the Ennebi's.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Love the MAS....especially with the copper dial

Jay?....anyone?


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## billyw (Sep 28, 2006)

Love them just do not have 1 in the stable now. Hopefully soon!!!!!!!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great watches:-!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Fondale Appreciation Society member checking in:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

wow! Ennebi is BIG!



SeikoSickness said:


> Actually, I do have one photo of the Ennebi next to my Korsbek Ocean Explorer. The OE is a substantial watch and the Ennebi is even bigger!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

FONDALONDALONDALONDALONDALONDALONDALONDALONDALONDALONDAlay!!!!!


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

caesarmascetti said:


> I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel:


That does look good. I think that the taper on the case makes the overall watch look a little smaller than with the squared off bezel.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

exactly my thinking my wrist is only about 7.25" so I thought it would look too big with the bezel.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

SeikoSickness said:


> caesarmascetti said:
> 
> 
> > I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel:
> ...


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

caesarmascetti said:


> I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel:


I recently came _this_ close to buying the Fondale GF in PVD. :-!


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet Fondales guys. These are really growing on me.


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

*I always love the lookof the Ennebi..................................*

could I be a make believe member of the club?
Great looking watches.


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice gents, anymore? ;-)


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

caesarmascetti said:


> I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel


I think Alessandro must have responded to comments about the size of the rotating dive bezel and designed a lower profile fixed bezel, less prone to bumps and knocks. I think it looks pretty sweet.
DW


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

toshi said:


> :-!:-!:-!


Wow toshi, your 3 makes are inspiring !


----------



## Chauncy7 (Apr 13, 2007)

caesarmascetti said:


> I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel:


I'm with ya |> I like it without also...........you guys are killin' me with these pictures.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ENNEBI Fondale (appreciation society) WHAT?*

I am totally dumbfounded... :think:

You mean there is a following?

I didn't think these would sell at all. Personally, I would never own one. However, I guess beauty is (truly) in the eye of the beholder. I guess an "enjoy them in good health" is in order.

W.C.B. You had two and were able to sell them? To me, this is even more amazing! Did you loose money on the resele? Were there buyers ready to buy them right away?

Ezcheese What did you mean when you wrote: "This thread is gonna get me into trouble."?

C. Soler


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ENNEBI Fondale (appreciation society) WHAT?*



Horological-psychologist said:


> Ezcheese What did you mean when you wrote: "This thread is gonna get me into trouble."?
> 
> C. Soler


With all this badass Italian watch p0rn, I'm bound to buy something I shouldn't.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*C'mon, really?*

WTF? This isn't a "what do you think of Ennebi" thread, it's an "appreciation" thread. As such, if you don't have anything nice to say, move along. And as for resale, these things rarely pop up, and when they do, they're gone in a flash. Go figure.

Regards,
Adam



Horological-psychologist said:


> I am totally dumbfounded... :think:
> 
> You mean there is a following?
> 
> ...


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

:-d


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Triton, i see your pip is a lume pip. :rodekaart That's quite unusual for Ennebi. :-!

Ennebi is the best titanium dive watch spokesman so far i have ever seen. Very smartly post in market niche position in this competitive industry. Eventually we can see the growth of the forum members owning it especially this forum.

My Ennebi still in the good hand of Alessandro and coming back soon. It will be a break through in design :-d:-d

Will write a full length thread call "*The Italian Job*" in a week or two from now.

Kempoman


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

My Ennebi Fondale when I had it and a custom made Delaurian strap for the watch.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

This is killing me. I'm loving these Italian divers. Got an Anonimo recently and these Ennebi posts are driving me to add to the Italian collection. Not sure if 47 mm would wear to big in my 7" wrist though.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

run23 said:


> This is killing me. I'm loving these Italian divers. Got an Anonimo recently and these Ennebi posts are driving me to add to the Italian collection. Not sure if 47 mm would wear to big in my 7" wrist though.


only one way to find out  this is the first watch that I notice non wis noticing. I got asked twice today by random people what my watch was.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

putnam dan said:


> I got asked twice today by random people what my watch was.


Musta been after you knocked that huge thing onto their noggin while rounding a corner, or going thru a doorway, lol.
"OUCH, what the hell is that thing?!"
DW


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

David Woo said:


> Musta been after you knocked that huge thing onto their noggin while rounding a corner, or going thru a doorway, lol.
> "OUCH, what the hell is that thing?!"
> DW


lol, perhaps but it's not that big really.  It was a surprise for me.


----------



## Jii (Feb 12, 2009)

:-!

What can I say, when I first saw the Fondale it was love at first sight. Definitely my next watch.


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't have one yet but definitely appreciate them, quite a watch. I've got it and one other very different watch at the top of my list right now. It's going to be a while though still.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Very cool watches!!:-! I hope to try one out some day! I am hopeful that if one does come up for sale on the sales forum, that I have first crack at it!! Enjoy these beauties and thanks for an excellent thread!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

run23 said:


> This is killing me. I'm loving these Italian divers. Got an Anonimo recently and these Ennebi posts are driving me to add to the Italian collection. Not sure if 47 mm would wear to big in my 7" wrist though.


My wrist is 7" and it wears very comfortably see my pic in this post


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

toshi said:


> :-!:-!:-!


Looks stunning with that strap and thread combination. Where did you get the strap from? ;-);-);-)


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

I love 'em all

I'm so so close to making the decision.......do the screw bars and hence the lugs drop below the back of the case? (Just got an OE and am flipping it cause it flops all over my wrist......absolutely straight lugs). And does anyone have a weight I can use as a comparison, I'm an SS guy, (like the heft), but I'm really hoping the weight on these guys is substantial?

Thanks.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The lugs are below the caseback so it really does hug the wrist. As to weight, for a Ti watch, it is heavier than most ti watches, but it is a lot lighter than the OE or the OC, which I had. It is nowhere near as heavy as the Korsbecks. 

But..............they do make a steel version. Contact Ennebi and see if they still offer them.


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

Fantastic photo!

If it wasn't for my puny wrist, yours and Toshi's photo's would possibly be enough to have me reaching for the wallet!



Triton said:


> :-d


----------



## freshs (Jun 4, 2010)

hi all, really love the fondale, just joined the forum in order to learn more about it. anyone able to give me the best way/place to purchase" - looks like Gnomen / Oceanic Time are best places to order, I'm in LA, CA.

Tx!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Depends what you want stock or custom


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Oceanic Time? Do you mean Oceantime blog? They don't sell watches. Alteratively, you can write to Ennebi direct and start taliking to Alessandro for further info. He is a super nice guy. 

Kempoman


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

shorinjikempo said:


> Oceanic Time? Do you mean Oceantime blog? They don't sell watches. Alteratively, you can write to Ennebi direct and start taliking to Alessandro for further info. He is a super nice guy.
> 
> Kempoman


I'd second this in a heartbeat


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

putnam dan said:


> lol, perhaps but it's not that big really.  It was a surprise for me.


Big fan here. I love the tre colori case back.

Dan,

Between your wrist shot and "under" cuff shot you make this watch look much smaller. What is your wrist size? It looks just right for you. :-!

I got to see Jay's many years ago but did not have much interest then. I am looking forward to meeting up with him again soon and really checking it out.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

giosdad said:


> Dan,
> 
> Between your wrist shot and "under" cuff shot you make this watch look much smaller. What is your wrist size? It looks just right for you. :-!


It is just perfect for my 7.5" wrists. I generally wear french cuffs which give more room for larger watches.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine!!!!


Sterile engraved dial...................

absolutely love this watch.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to da club!
Looks very cool.:-!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome and enjoy, it looks great


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

fachiro1 said:


> Sterile engraved dial


Wow, that dial is clean! Enjoy it.
DW


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

fachiro1 said:


> Mine!!!!
> 
> Sterile engraved dial...................
> 
> absolutely love this watch.


That's a BEAUT! :-!


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

The more I see the more entranced I become........for the past ten days I've been in contact with Dr. Lapo Bettarini, (what a gentleman), working out my choices for dial/strap/buckle/PVD or not..................I'll be plunking down my deposit soon and when I take delivery, (can't wait), I'll be posting for sure...........


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

rlewisk said:


> The more I see the more entranced I become........for the past ten days I've been in contact with Dr. Lapo Bettarini, (what a gentleman), working out my choices for dial/strap/buckle/PVD or not..................I'll be plunking down my deposit soon and when I take delivery, (can't wait), I'll be posting for sure...........


+1...I actually did not know they were still making these. Hmmmmm....


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Lovely, the possibilities are seeming endless and the willingness to customize really makes this a truly 'Italian' experience


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all, see my new thread - the Italian job
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=412112


----------



## Joerg Dorr (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, I love the Fondale. The case is amazing, the only pain point are the hands. I think they are to short.
regards
Joerg


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm currently wearing Jay's copper-dialed beauty on an olive drab NATO, and it looks awesome. I love, love, LOVE this watch. I'll take some pics over the weekend, but for now you'll just have to take my word for it -- this combination is the dog's bollocks. Like, wow... 

Regards,
Adam


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I am included:










Has since been sold, but will get another.

Before you ask, the strap was made by Delaurian.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Joerg Dorr said:


> Wow, I love the Fondale. The case is amazing, the only pain point are the hands. I think they are to short.
> regards
> Joerg




There seem to be two different hand lengths out there, mine look longer than *shorinjikempos *(below) as the hour hand touches the hour markers and the min hand the min markers


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's an incredibly crappy shot of Jay's watch on the OD NATO:










You'll have to trust me on this one, it's an amazing combination.

Regards,
Adam

PS - Interesting, Dan, I didn't know there were two different lengths for the hands...


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

craniotes said:


> PS - Interesting, Dan, I didn't know there were two different lengths for the hands...


Nor did I, but mine are definatly longer. Love the copper on Nato too.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Those longer hands should restore hope for some who like the watch but dislike the short hands you usually see on these. :-!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greetings from China!!!!

Ennebi and company were able to ship my Fondale to me just in time for my trip.

This is Han Chou.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am really digging the Fondale. :-!

In the past I have not had much luck with titanium watches. They always end up feeling too light for me. I like to "feel" the watch on my wrist and know that it is there. 

So, to all of you Fondale owners, how does the watch feel on your wrist? Is it really light? 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

fachiro1 said:


>


another long hand Fondale


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

fachiro1 said:


>


Nice, a new watch and a vacation!
DW


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

In terms of weight, I think it is perfect for a watch this size. 

It has thus far accompanied me to Beijing, Shanhai, The great wall, the forbidden city...next stop is a return to Shangai for the Expo.

My only error.....wearing it on an untreated ammo strap....the humidity in CHina has made it rancid!!!!!

Should have put is on an Isofrane or a waterproof strap.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

have decided to pull the trigger on the fondale...hope to post some pics soon!


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Posted this in another thread, but here is my Decima MAS hanging out with some of the other divers in my collection. It is by far the largest watch that I own.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

seehoo said:


> have decided to pull the trigger on the fondale...hope to post some pics soon!


Custom?


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

SeikoSickness said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here is my Decima MAS hanging out with some of the other divers in my collection. It is by far the largest watch that I own.


Superb collection, you got there, the Decima is the top dog, tho! :-!


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

+1:-!


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

putnam dan said:


> Custom?


a non custom piece 9660-100 from Gnomon. mine has a clean dial with only the logo on it. i'll post some pics soon,dan.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

here is a pic of my Fondale...Dan.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice dial, I see that the font is changing.
DW


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Love it, looks like an more vintage/ 'vintage look' dial in the newer body, has longer hands and thicker crown.

A beautiful watch - there are so many variations on the dials as each one, it seems, each is made individually.


----------



## trialsallday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Ennebi fondale incoming.*

It should arrive on July 7th wednsday. Can't wait, already ordered a grey NATO for it, I'll post pics soon. Glad to see theresbanstronger following than i thought


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

thanks Dan! it does seem like it. at first i was partial to the one with the Ennebi and Fondale on the dial. but after getting this one and being able to see it in person...it does look great! i even noticed that the logo has a patina'd look. 

anyone ever tried to remove the bezel? care to let me know how it is done? does it require a special tool? TIA


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Ennebi fondale incoming.*



trialsallday said:


> It should arrive on July 7th wednsday. Can't wait, already ordered a grey NATO for it, I'll post pics soon. Glad to see theresbanstronger following than i thought


will be waiting for the pics of your incoming piece.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Your'e right and not the only one!
Reagrds
Robt


caesarmascetti said:


> I must be the only guy that thought it looked better without the bezel:


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

seehoo said:


> here is a pic of my Fondale...Dan.


Noice! :-!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Ennebi fondale incoming.*



seehoo said:


> will be waiting for the pics of your incoming piece.


 o









no bezel version here


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Ennebi fondale incoming.*



caesarmascetti said:


> o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it still looks appealing even without the bezel! thanks for sharing.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

David Woo said:


> Nice dial, I see that the font is changing.
> DW





ezcheese said:


> Noice! :-!


thanks...it does look nice.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

TLex said:


> Superb collection, you got there, the Decima is the top dog, tho! :-!


Thanks!


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

jcoat007, ..."In the past I have not had much luck with titanium watches. They always end up feeling too light for me. I like to "feel" the watch on my wrist and know that it is there". .......I had the same concerns about a full Ti watch, I have owned a few and they were just too light. I too like feeling the watch I'm wearing too. So when I put my deposit down I opted for the Fondale 9660-100 which comes with a steel caseback and is a little less expensive, (allowed me to add a gold crown to my build, more weight and a touch of bling).

I won't take delivery for a number of weeks but I'll be sure to let you, (everyone) know how it wears, the wait is killing me.o|


----------



## trialsallday (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's my new baby
http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2755/3261/6886630083_large.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2755/3261/6886630082_large.jpg


----------



## trialsallday (Jan 14, 2008)

Img_0008.jpg
img_0009.jpg


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*congrats... a real diver *


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

trialsallday said:


> Img_0008.jpg
> img_0009.jpg


congrats on your Fondale!


----------



## alainshou (Jul 29, 2010)

This is mine...


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

alainshou said:


> This is mine...


congrats on your new catch! great looking combo too!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

Ennebi Fondale custom......

























































https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14094
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14093
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14092
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14091
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14089
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14088
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14087


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

bluejelly said:


> Ennebi Fondale custom......


BEAUTIFUL, love what you've done with the second hand.


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Love this watch! Very nice.










That's a great looking strap, too. :-!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

TLex said:


> BEAUTIFUL, love what you've done with the second hand.


Thanks TLEX, it matches with the gold pip; but I like the Decima Mas style crown most.....also the Decima Mas style roller buckle!!!:-!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

HomerJ said:


> Love this watch! Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this Swiss Ammo Straps is wonderful and good match with the Fondale!:-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice, blue, enjoy your beast! I like the older style logo dial the best. And it's a 24 mm lug spacing?
I have to admit, I'm not so sure about the new style crown with the curved dome, the flat crown is what I had on mine.
DW


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

David Woo said:


> Very nice, blue, enjoy your beast! I like the older style logo dial the best. And it's a 24 mm lug spacing?
> I have to admit, I'm not so sure about the new style crown with the curved dome, the flat crown is what I had on mine.
> DW


Thank you, DW 
The original dial with NB logo, IMO this is the icon of Ennebi Fondale; the 24mm lug width can fit for most of the straps I have on hand. With regards to the domed crown, "it is possible from technical point of view" according to Alessandro; so I get it ordered. IMO it looks great!:-!


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to admit, at first I really, really did not like this watch, but it has grown on me considerably. I am still not a huge fan of the hands but overall I think this design has a lot going for it. Acquired tastes are often the best in the long run!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

bluejelly said:


> With regards to the domed crown, "it is possible from technical point of view" according to Alessandro; so I get it ordered.


I think my slight concern with the crown is that I'm used to seeing it with the device guarding the crown (Alessandro's former place of employment ;-)) and on the fondale, it looks a bit naked.
But the fondale is still a masterpiece, no argument there!
DW


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW ! Hope you don't mind if I borrow this picture as my screen saver ! :-d
The the watch case, bezel and crown reflect sculputure by a true artist. Is this the watch by which all others must be judged ?

*Photo Credit: bluejelly* [yes?]


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> WOW ! Hope you don't mind if I borrow this picture as my screen saver ! :-d
> The the watch case, bezel and crown reflect sculputure by a true artist. Is this the watch by which all others must be judged ?
> 
> *Photo Credit: bluejelly* [yes?]


Glad you like it, IMO the watch is already a real handmade Italian art piece!:-!


----------



## PDXS (Jun 3, 2008)

Really, really stunning. It is "currently" the only watch brand I have a real desire to consumate a relationship with. The others I have that strong affinity for, I already have and appreciate daily.

I am thinking that it might be best to save this special purchase for the eventual return to Italy with my wife and do it all in person. 


Has anyone visited Ennebi Fondale in Firenze? Does anyone know if they are open to visitors?


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

bluejelly said:


> Thank you, DW
> The original dial with NB logo, IMO this is the icon of Ennebi Fondale; the 24mm lug width can fit for most of the straps I have on hand. With regards to the domed crown, "it is possible from technical point of view" according to Alessandro; so I get it ordered. IMO it looks great!:-!


congrats on your great catch! we seem to have similar wrist size...the Fondale may look big but sits well on my wrist.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

bluejelly said:


> Thank you, DW
> The original dial with NB logo, IMO this is the icon of Ennebi Fondale; the 24mm lug width can fit for most of the straps I have on hand. With regards to the domed crown, "it is possible from technical point of view" according to Alessandro; so I get it ordered. IMO it looks great!:-!


congrats on your great catch! we seem to have similar wrist size...the Fondale may look big but sits well on my wrist.


----------



## Craig#9 (Dec 20, 2008)

here are a few pictures of mine
​


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i like ennebi a loooot ... :-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Craig#9 said:


>


Very nice Craig, and is that a delaurian strap it's on? Sweet. I think I prefer the flat crown, just my personal preference.
DW


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

seehoo said:


> congrats on your great catch! we seem to have similar wrist size...the Fondale may look big but sits well on my wrist.


Thank you, Seehoo:-! 
I like the one you have with engraved big NB logo on dial, very cool:-!


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Bluejelly!

hi Craig,thats a goodlooking combo you got there!


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

This arrived last week............Alessandro and Lapo, the boys are alright!

And I couldn't be happier............


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

rlewisk said:


> This arrived last week............Alessandro and Lapo, the boys are alright!
> 
> And I couldn't be happier............


Beautiful! Looks like I'm going to have to take the plunge soon if I want to keep up with my "brother". ;-)

Congrats! |>

Regards,
Adam


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

That is a beauty.:-!
Got mine on a French Canvas for the summer.


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

rlewisk said:


>


Drop dead GORGEOUS!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

rlewisk said:


> This arrived last week............Alessandro and Lapo, the boys are alright!
> 
> And I couldn't be happier............
> 
> ...


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

New Strrap......:-!


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

had coffee with a good buddy who recently got a Fondale. so,here are some table shots.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

love it, that bezelless fondale is growing on me fast. I like the simple dial hugely and can just see the PVD version.

Yes I have a PVD bug I have to expunge.


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

Fondale + canvas + chunky buckle :-!
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14852 
https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14852https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14856https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14852








































https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=1932&pictureid=14852


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

bluejelly said:


>


Amazing buckle!


----------



## Kal Varnsen (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, these watches are _really_ cool!


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

mingsta said:


> Looks stunning with that strap and thread combination. Where did you get the strap from? ;-);-);-)


On the question of where the strap comes from(on page 3), Toshi makes his own straps and you can find them by typing Toshi straps into your search engine or by looking here...

Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - home page

There are some really great looking watches on this thread.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

too pricey for me but i still love it.. great great watch.. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## woodenbull (Feb 26, 2006)

Haven't had mine off my wrist for the past 2 weeks:-}


----------



## aerostar77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Guys I'm new. 
Decima MAS custom order creme dial and skull at 12:00


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had mine two years & really dig it!
Panerai DNA!!


----------



## wongcheok (Jul 18, 2010)

aerostar77 said:


> Hi Guys I'm new.
> Decima MAS custom order creme dial and skull at 12:00


Nice! Is that a small seconds indicator I see? I didn't know Ennebi did that - I want one!!!!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I think there were some 1000m prototypes made by Panerai that did not have a rotating bezel. They had ETA 2824-2 movements.

Personally, I think the Gran Facciale versions (esp. in PVD) look utterly stunning.

I can't make up my mind between a rotating bezel version in Ti or a GF version in PVD.

Edit: found it.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is my Ennebi that I received last Friday. It's a crappy shot and hope to get some better ones this week. It's an incredible timepiece and Alessandro was a pleasure to deal with.
What type of strap do you guys use when in the water?

Thom


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Here's a nice post from the Panerai forum showing a bronze prototype from 1985. This came up with the announcement of the new bronze sub coming out this year.


----------



## wongcheok (Jul 18, 2010)

SeikoSickness said:


> Here's a nice post from the Panerai forum showing a bronze prototype from 1985. This came up with the announcement of the new bronze sub coming out this year.


Eye candy like this deserves to be bumped up on the dive forum, for the viewing pleasure of this appreciation society!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

If, for some medical miracle, I would wake up to find that my left wrist had grown from 6,25" to 8" overnight the first thing I would do in the morning would be putting in an order at Ennebi...


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think you could actually pull it off. Ennebi's lugs are curved around the wrist (like Panerai's are) so they fit smaller wrists better. My wrist is 6.25" as well and, aside from having to order the smallest straps available, don't have any problems with 47mm pieces.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Trel said:


> I think you could actually pull it off. Ennebi's lugs are curved around the wrist (like Panerai's are) so they fit smaller wrists better. My wrist is 6.25" as well and, aside from having to order the smallest straps available, don't have any problems with 47mm pieces.


Hmmm, well, I doubt if I would be able to live with it. 
I wouldn't mind buying an afforable in that size category, but at this pricepoint I would want the watch to be a perfect fit. But hey, I'm just going to wait a while, perhaps the future will bring us some other sizes at Ennebi!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

My former fondale on my 6 1/2 inch wrist, it just felt too big.
DW


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Waiting for the simply stunning bronze Fondale, something I know I and others have been waiting for for a long time. My order is placed, black dial, tantalum pip, though as the dial design isn't final I wonder what treat is in store. The crystal will be sapphire too, I'm not convinced it needs it, but know some will be very pleased by that (which may become an option on the standard Fondale).

Looking friends alone with European pre-orders it looks like almost the whole release of 24 for Europe is spoken for!!!! TLex is in and I'm sure the the US list will not be far behind.

October, tic tic tic


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

I think the combination of the curved lugs and short lugs allow this case size to wear well even on smaller wrists. I have 6.75 inch wrists and have no problem with my 50mm FlightDeck.

I've been contemplating one of these for quite some time and still can't decide whether to go with our without the dive bezel.

Thanks for those that have shared their photos...keep it coming!


----------



## Joerg Dorr (Feb 11, 2006)

This is mine, a Fondale Vintage (50mm) with silver skull as index.
best regards
Joerg


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Ennebi Fondale worship society here...







this fella can easily swap the straps for it!!!







Richard's (Toshi) straps have no issues in salt water...








Straps is an issue with this watch: they all look goooooooooooood!








But...

this Bronzo...


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Ennebi fondale incoming.*

I love that the fondale is the successor to the pieces that Alessandro was working on at P: he's a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Blueeyedninja (Apr 30, 2008)

just ordered my Fondale from gnomon after a couple of days of going through the variations. now must wait.....


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

loving that vintage lume on there


----------



## Blueeyedninja (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone got any red/brown wrist shots to tide me over?


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

*California Vintage 50mm*

Pure cool. I know it was made by two Italian guys, but I think its a conspiracy. These watches are cool and made by Aliens... :-d


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: California Vintage 50mm*

Very nice!!


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: California Vintage 50mm*

My second Ennebi has reached me today, ti case, bronze bezel, some may have already seen it on Lex's blog, but with the wrong dial ...










As far as I know, this is the only "Lunetta Bronzo" so far, unless somebody had the same idea as me :think: ;-)


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: California Vintage 50mm*

not too much longer to wait now the summer is over - anyone else on the list?


----------



## intelboy1 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: California Vintage 50mm*

I really like this watch , I have always wanted one ...wish I was ready to pull the trigger on it cause they all look really good .....


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

The wait is nearing the end. I'd post the current bronze protocol but can't from work. STUNNING


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

putnam dan said:


> The wait is nearing the end. I'd post the current bronze protocol but can't from work. STUNNING


Latest:
OceanicTime: ENNEBI Fondale BRONZO (2nd look)


----------



## Pats (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys just like to share my ennebis .


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm obsessed with these!! Great pictures everyone. Hopefully I can get the funds free to build one up this summer. This bronzo is what has pushed me over the edge!! I no longer want a Panerai....


----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello All,
Figured this would be the best place to introduce myself. My name is Carl and I'm the exclusive distributor for Ennebi in the USA. I'm a long time collector and just recently became a partner with Ennebi as well as a sponsor here. I look forward to contributing and if I can help anyone out with an Ennebi (worldwide) please let me know.
Best,
Carl
militarewatch.com


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

CD WEST said:


> Hello All,
> Figured this would be the best place to introduce myself. My name is Carl and I'm the exclusive distributor for Ennebi in the USA. I'm a long time collector and just recently became a partner with Ennebi as well as a sponsor here. I look forward to contributing and if I can help anyone out with an Ennebi (worldwide) please let me know.
> Best,
> Carl
> militarewatch.com


Welcome Carl, great to see you here. I really appreciate the info you've given me, we've been talking through email. (Jaderemy)

There has been some curiosity in the thread about minute and hour hands. Are there different lengths for these? Some appear longer than others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

J-Prime said:


> Welcome Carl, great to see you here. I really appreciate the info you've given me, we've been talking through email. (Jaderemy)
> 
> There has been some curiosity in the thread about minute and hour hands. Are there different lengths for these? Some appear longer than others. Thanks in advance.


I can answer that. Yes there are


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

...completely "get" Ennebi now:


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pics Scott. IMO, your pics really capture the vintage military feel. Feel free to share wrist shots as well! - Ken


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

skipp231 said:


> Great pics Scott. IMO, your pics really capture the vintage military feel. Feel free to share wrist shots as well! - Ken


Thanks, Ken! I'm not very good at wrist shots, but here's a few others:


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm jealous...Can't wait to join the club...


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Just joined...



Chris


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Viva Italia


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

What a cool strap, Scott!!
Did you just got your Ennebi not long ago??

Tony


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Love the way this thread just keeps on going


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone got the v12-45|78-1011 dial?


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's keep this party going! I just got this Italian Beauty; so I thought I'd share a few of the initial iPhone pics:


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

very nice combo Scott...titanio+ green strap is a ...Perfect combo!!!


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just thought I'd share some pics of my bronzo that arrived earlier this week. Hopefully the watch makes up for my poor photography skills


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, i cannot afford a bronzo, so i tried to reach it!
Today my Fondale arrived with the bronze bezel and i can say that the bezel changes completely the look of the watch -towards the best i think!

Take a look to some Q&D's just to see the difference between the bezels and the looks of the watch, untill i'll get some better ones...



















































My first and only impression of this combo is happiness!!!
Take a look at how the watch changes...


































































Tose pictures do not do justice of the watch, but you'll get an idea!

An advise to all Fondale (with a rotating bezel... :-d ) owners: GET ONE!
You'll have twice the pleasure...


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimp my watch!!!

Awesome combo Yorika!

Regards
a green Dimitris


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

pONTZ... is your bronze bezel natural or aged? I cant tell in the pictures.. In any case it looks great!!!! Still waiting on my bronzo


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

The bezel is aged!



nolidge said:


> Still waiting on my bronzo


It's worth the wait completely!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorite thread on WUS! 

Added a Fondale GF today, and it is a total killer! Thanks for looking. :-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, those red hands have burned their image onto the retina, I can't see a thing.
Nice.


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely combo! I like how the hands stand out in contrast to the simple dial. That strap goes really well too! Congrats! - Ken



JayVeeez said:


> My favorite thread on WUS!
> 
> Added a Fondale GF today, and it is a total killer! Thanks for looking. :-!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks. It's all stock, and the photo is NOT retouched. It really does look that good in person. Thanks for the kind compliments. I am again a Die Hard Ennebi Fondale Appreciation Society member!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

JayVeeez said:


> My favorite thread on WUS!
> 
> Added a Fondale GF today, and it is a total killer! Thanks for looking. :-!


That is awesome! It reminds me a bit of the watches Anonimo used to make. Enjoy it!

Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

ffeelliixx said:


> That is awesome! It reminds me a bit of the watches Anonimo used to make. Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Man.

It is smoking hot on the wrist, I can't stop looking at it. Wish me luck driving with it! I may have found one I won't get sick of!


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

JayVeeez said:


> I may have found one I won't get sick of!


Whoa, hold on there! Let's not get carried away!

Read the first three posts and the last three posts of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/i-think-im-done-630701.html


----------



## Pats (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally received this beauty 
What a watch 

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz67/patrickseow/7863edcf.jpg


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Pats (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's try this again


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys,
I am really happy for you guys of getting PERFECT watch in PERFECT condition! Congrats!!

BUT here is mine...









Closer...









Still waiting for my hand set to come.....(almost a month now...)

Am I lucky or....!!

Tony


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Your lucky to have one  the hand will arrive


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Pats said:


> Let's try this again
> View attachment 726064


Wow, killer bronzo. Big congrats. Rugged color combo!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, not sure how that made it out of the watch shop, let alone the dealers hands.

But, with totally hand made watches imperfections are almost always there. But, this is pretty bad. Best of luck in getting this serviced & resolved properly. The good news is that it is true we are all lucky to have fine watches like these. Nice bronzo!



totorol said:


> Guys,
> I am really happy for you guys of getting PERFECT watch in PERFECT condition! Congrats!!
> 
> BUT here is mine...
> ...


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats Pat! I love it esp with the bronze roller buckle  
- Ken



Pats said:


> Finally received this beauty
> What a watch
> 
> http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz67/patrickseow/7863edcf.jpg


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ouch! Aside from that, it's an awesome looking piece Tony. Can't wait for your hands to finally arrive too - Ken


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

JayVeeez said:


> Wow, not sure how that made it out of the watch shop, let alone the dealers hands.
> 
> But, with totally hand made watches imperfections are almost always there. But, this is pretty bad. Best of luck in getting this serviced & resolved properly. The good news is that it is true we are all lucky to have fine watches like these. Nice bronzo!


Thanks, JayVeeez!

But I can spot this hand was wrong within a day, handmade is good, but QC is more important...Especially with a price like it!!

I am almost out of patient here!

Waiting for the hand sets for a month now.... nothing yet!!

This is a bad experience for me and this is the first time I have problems since I have bought almost 10 watches already on the net...

Tony


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

One whole month. Oh dear, that is not a standard hand set so will likely take some time. Who's fixing for you Carl or Alessandro?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

totorol said:


> Thanks, JayVeeez!
> 
> But I can spot this hand was wrong within a day, handmade is good, but QC is more important...Especially with a price like it!!
> 
> ...


I feel for you Tony, not fun to receive a damaged watch, and the waiting takes away from the overall experience.
Maybe we can look at it this way: If our biggest problems are waiting for our Ennebi's to get sorted, maybe we don't have such big problems at all?


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

It will be worth it


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

It will be worth it.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

The Armida A1b boosted the Fondale off the wrist for a few days, but she's back this AM


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Ouch, Scott,

I missed mine...
but good news finally, hand set is ready to ship, hopefully to get by beginning of next week!! Have a business trip to go on Wed., take a few weeks.... I just hope I can bring Fondale along!!

Wear it in good health!!
Tony


timesofplenty said:


> The Armida A1b boosted the Fondale off the wrist for a few days, but she's back this AM


----------



## woof37 (May 8, 2007)

totorol said:


> Guys,
> I am really happy for you guys of getting PERFECT watch in PERFECT condition! Congrats!!
> 
> BUT here is mine...
> ...


You're lucky. 

What kind of strap is that, Tony?


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

They made new hand set for me, they have to send to others to lume so.....
but good news is its shipped, finally....!!



putnam dan said:


> One whole month. Oh dear, that is not a standard hand set so will likely take some time. Who's fixing for you Carl or Alessandro?


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Its Micah's canvas strap.



woof37 said:


> You're lucky.
> 
> What kind of strap is that, Tony?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm SO IN LOVE.  what an AWESOME Ticker. !
it's One of the Best looking Bronzo :-! .IMO.

Cheers

.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

And finally.... I got my hand set....
The bronzo is perfect now.... except the watch-smith put my case back upside down....~~~, well it's ok, do that later


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

totorol said:


> And finally.... I got my hand set....
> The bronzo is perfect now.... except the watch-smith put my case back upside down....~~~, well it's ok, do that later


Magnificent! 
The caseback is simple to remove and replace, and doing so won't impact the water-resistance.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

ok,Scott....
I will try that!
I was watching the watch-smith doing it, and he said it wasn't too easy to take it apart, three layers, but anyways its done!

Hey Scott, your A1 is bronze caseback? I sweat and cause thr greenish on my hand, you got any solution on that?
I use scotch tape but it leaves marks...

Tony


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

The A1b has a titanium back and crown so no worries there. 
The Kazimon 1500b has a bronze back, and I get green wrist, too.
I made a strap to solve the problem.
Maybe contact Ennebi and ask for a stainless or Ti back.
The watch does not have to be disassembled to remove and re-position/replace the back.
6 screws only, very quick and easy job.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh you are going to have to model a bund for the Ennebi, that will fit the Ennebi buckle. 

I'd love to see and would very likely want to wear


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Just join the club and love it!!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Killer watch! Nice arrival!



leejc_jc said:


> Just join the club and love it!!
> View attachment 772901
> 
> View attachment 772902
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations. Great looking Watch..
Wear it in Good Health


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

JayVeeez said:


> My favorite thread on WUS!
> 
> Added a Fondale GF today, and it is a total killer! Thanks for looking. :-!


I was looking at buying the same model. Your photo is very tempting.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Recently arrived on wrist.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

How much do these beauties weigh (with a leather strap)?

Alan


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Guarionex said:


> Recently arrived on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 775313


triple digits


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Precise said:


> How much do these beauties weigh (with a leather strap)?
> 
> Alan


142g for this 47mm Ennebi Fondale, the 150g scale errors out with the 45mm Kobold Arctic Diver, same with the 42mm Kazimon 1500 bronze:


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

It's really isn't that bad. You get used to it real quick. I could just imagine if it was a stainless steel case then we are talking heft. I think they did make them in steel but not sure if they still do.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

12 pages and only one image of a fondale on mesh- anyone else have an ennebi on metal?


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I had some micro scratches that were getting on my nerves and poly watch came to the rescue. Oh boy did it remove mostly all of them.

















Forum Runner App


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

mellons said:


> 12 pages and only one image of a fondale on mesh- anyone else have an ennebi on metal?


If it helps , I have it on leather with a metal buckle.

Forum Runner App


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Forum Runner App


----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all - the new model Ennebi Fondale 44 is available for pre order in both Bronzo & Ti. The series is limited to 100 pieces of each metal and includes many customizations possible. Please check the "news" page on my site militarewatch.com for details and a spec sheet.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

It's been so hot here and with another heat wave on the way I put the Fondale on nylon:


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I implore you to stop putting pictures of your Ennebi .. They ve been killing me and my wallet cannot endure another trauma 



timesofplenty said:


> It's been so hot here and with another heat wave on the way I put the Fondale on nylon:


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Come on Nishant!
We need your magnificent photos with an Ennebi!!!
My crappy ones do not do any justice to the watch...


----------



## jdemora (Dec 23, 2010)

pontz said:


> Come on Nishant!
> We need your magnificent photos with an Ennebi!!!
> My crappy ones do not do any justice to the watch...
> View attachment 834702
> ...


Wow does that bronze bezel ever change the look of that already handsome watch ... How hard is the transition back and forth and are they available to Order just the bezel ? Great shots thanks for sharing


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

My Fondale 9660 GF&#8230; undyed 3 layer natural shark skin strap from Dangerous9, handstitched with irish 6ply linen thread&#8230;


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Test engravings of my new skull design&#8230;


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Pooley said:


> View attachment 847438
> My Fondale 9660 GF&#8230; undyed 3 layer natural shark skin strap from Dangerous9, handstitched with irish 6ply linen thread&#8230;


Looking Gorgeous .... Fantastic Choice sir.


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

And some rubber appreciation...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

oh Man.!! that looks A W E S O M E :-! .
Love it.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

pontz said:


> And some rubber appreciation...
> View attachment 847891


And So, if you read my signature, your pictures have forced me into JOINING THE CLUB 

My Ennebi Fondale is Now UNDER CONSTRUCTION !! :-!

Cheers
N


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

A man with a great taste now completes it!

Looking forward for those new wallpapers...


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

Pooley said:


> View attachment 847438
> My Fondale 9660 GF&#8230; undyed 3 layer natural shark skin strap from Dangerous9, handstitched with irish 6ply linen thread&#8230;


Wow!


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems after Vintage Chrono and Fondale 44, Vintage Bronzo will be next!!!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

The Caseback of my Ennebi Fondale ... [ should read 1000 and not 10000 m ]












Nishant said:


> And So, if you read my signature, your pictures have forced me into JOINING THE CLUB
> My Ennebi Fondale is Now UNDER CONSTRUCTION !! :-!
> Cheers
> N


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

...and some Nato/Zulu appreciation!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Nishant said:


> The Caseback of my Ennebi Fondale ... [ should read 1000 and not 10000 m ]


Wow! Congrats! Great way to get us all hopped up for the pending arrival! I sure hope you love it! Mine notgoing anywhere!

Ennebi is it's own deal, made for the cognoscenti. It's like one of the ultimate micro's with excellent history. It does not hurt it is a genuine Italian built watch with an undeniable Panerai connection. I'm glad Ennebi did thier own thing, and am sure you have well rounded taste.


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

I Fratelli da Prato&#8230;

Destro & Sinistro!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nishant said:


> The Caseback of my Ennebi Fondale ... [ should read 1000 and not 10000 m ]


OH.!!
Very Cool Case Back.
i'm Burning to see the Dial and the whole thing.!

you are a Dangerous Man Nishant !!.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I love these watches! Subscribing to follow!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

While watching sports center a millier lite commercial comes on with 2 guys in socks about to race each other in front of a bar. Anyway it seems like one f the guys cheering them on (guy in middle) looks to be wearing a ennebi bronzo. It passed so quick but it sure looks like one.. I can't find commercial on website. Oh my this watch thing is a sickness when you can spot things out

Mobile Device


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Pooley said:


> I Fratelli da Prato&#8230;
> 
> Destro & Sinistro!


My new caseback is ready&#8230;


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

timesofplenty said:


> It's been so hot here and with another heat wave on the way I put the Fondale on nylon:


Looks killer on that!


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

pontz said:


> Come on Nishant!
> We need your magnificent photos with an Ennebi!!!
> My crappy ones do not do any justice to the watch...
> 
> View attachment 834703


Killer setup, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Wine and watches (Nov 26, 2012)

Excellent thread.
I would like to get an Ennebi some day, maybe one with the copperish colored dial, always liked the look of that particular piece.

Great photo's ladies and Gents.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

On the hunt............


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

I think this might settle the which next question....dial, finish, perfect



timesofplenty said:


> It's been so hot here and with another heat wave on the way I put the Fondale on nylon:


----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

Excited to announce a new Militare Watch exclusive - Ennebi Fondale Vintage Bronzo
Some specs -
50MM in choice of rotating or fixed bezel
Ennebi's first offering of a sandwich dial option
Option of 1 hour bezel pips
Fully customizable
limited to 33 pieces worldwide and only available through Militare Watch
spec sheet located on my "news" page with all info


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

The tool&#8230;










Old caseback removed&#8230;










New caseback installed&#8230;


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Who's waiting for a Fondale 44?


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

TLex said:


> Who's waiting for a Fondale 44?


Me... Why?


----------



## william91 (May 27, 2007)

Fondale Bronzo and Mictofo side by side, both on custom made straps







Fondale on Bakeka Blue Marine strap by Alfio Contarino







Mictofo on Metta Catharina strap by Julian Landa


----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

TLex said:


> Who's waiting for a Fondale 44?


Me too...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Fondale on Cordovan


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Mines on order and Pics in about 10-12 weeks....... *


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Gorgeous !!!



timesofplenty said:


> Fondale on Cordovan


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't come up my mind on which dial color of the new Vintage Bronzo I should choose
red-brown or dark olive green
Any suggestion?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

...nice buckles, too


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

DarthLED said:


> I can't come up my mind on which dial color of the new Vintage Bronzo I should choose
> red-brown or dark olive green
> Any suggestion?


Green...


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Managed to get hold of a grail - for me anyway - one of only 10 made, the Fondale Orlandini ...


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

Triton said:


> Managed to get hold of a grail - for me anyway - one of only 10 made, the Fondale Orlandini ...


this one is marvelous


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

What a Cracker !!!!! 
Congratulations ...



Triton said:


> Managed to get hold of a grail - for me anyway - one of only 10 made, the Fondale Orlandini ...


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! b-)

The guy who was nice enough to sell it to me is a good friend and also absolutely amazing at taking watch pics. I think his pictures of the Orlandini belong in this thread! :-!


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

Triton said:


> Thanks guys! b-)
> 
> The guy who was nice enough to sell it to me is a good friend and also absolutely amazing at taking watch pics. I think his pictures of the Orlandini belong in this thread! :-!


Love to score one but seems to be mission impossible


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Three is the magic number! ;-)


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

wow nice collection! i like even the red dial. Congrats!!! ennebi :-!:-!


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

Pooley said:


> Green...


choose the red-brown finally
gimme more Ennebi style


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Triton said:


> Managed to get hold of a grail - for me anyway - one of only 10 made, the Fondale Orlandini ...


That's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hey Simon
Lovely Trio you got there  :-!.!

really Nice Pictures of the Orlandini. and yours are as Great too.
BTW, how much Higher/Bigger does the Rotating Bezel Model Wear in Comparison with the Fixed Bezel ??



Triton said:


> Three is the magic number! ;-)


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

an impromptu meet up.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Egram from Alessandro. 
44's


----------



## benbarren (Sep 17, 2011)

TLex said:


> That's absolutely stunning!


That is indeed a grail watch stunning!!!!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Fondale on rally:


----------



## Dedalus (Aug 26, 2008)

timesofplenty said:


> Fondale on rally:


That is, without a doubt, one of the nicest Fondales I've seen, Scott. 
Is that a regular titanium case, or PVD?
Also, are all three hands gold on that one?

Seriously considering a Cali dial Fondale myself, but undecided on whether I'll go bronze or titanium. :think:


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Dedalus said:


> That is, without a doubt, one of the nicest Fondales I've seen, Scott.
> Is that a regular titanium case, or PVD?
> Also, are all three hands gold on that one?
> 
> Seriously considering a Cali dial Fondale myself, but undecided on whether I'll go bronze or titanium. :think:


Thank you, must say I agree! :-d
The case is the standard micro-peened titanium.
All 3 hands are raw brass.


----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I truly fall in love with ennebi

I'm looking to buy a ennebi fondale either 9650 or 9660 with tall rotating bezel...

All bros,
Please drop me a mail at [email protected] or Singapore sale pls cal or SMS me at +65- 96266676

Have a nice day all!
Ben


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my, timesofplenty. Wow.


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

timesofplenty said:


>


Bellissimo!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

TLex said:


> Bellissimo!


Thanks! I thought grigio-verde was fitting


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

My one and, hopefully, only.


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll keep appreciating...


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

ENNEBI FONDALE


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

On GSD ammo.
View attachment 966471


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

timesofplenty said:


>


Fantastic! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine here finally & love it to Max!!
Big thanks to Carl from militarewatch!!














































Cheers
Ben


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

View attachment 991835


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


>


 you got your Logo on the Dial..that's so COOL !. i also like those Fat Numbers :-!.
Great Watch all around.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Tony A.H said:


> you got your Logo on the Dial..that's so COOL !. i also like those Fat Numbers :-!.
> Great Watch all around.


Thanks, Tony! This dial wasn't made by Ennebi. I had it done by Dialfactory in Uruguay. They do good work, but use Bergeon lume 
Had it and the gold hands on the watch for a bit, but switched back:


----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is on my wrist since the 1st day I got it!!














































Looking to see more fondale pics here

Cheers!
Ben


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine is supposed to be here by noon today. I just looked through this whole thread from the end to the first post. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Keep appreciating my Fondale!

with Natos...
View attachment 1002673


View attachment 1002675


...and a french ammo!

View attachment 1002677


View attachment 1002678


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

I really really really really... need to stop looking at this thread..


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

You're Fondale on painted French ammo looks great, George!
...think I'll join you


----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)

On a compass strap today










Hagwe all!
Ben


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Put the GF on a Patagonia Deep Khaki nubuck strap. Liking it! :-!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Waiting for buddy...
View attachment 1011223

And finally...
View attachment 1011224


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated Fondale GF. I've posted my GF previously in this thread, but I wanted to post a few updated pics of my handset modification.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Those hands look good, but the red ones are my favorite.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

My first Bronzo.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

roguehog said:


> My first Bronzo.
> View attachment 1087848


Nice! and congrats! More pics please


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Family portrait.


----------



## LP1979 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wearing admiring mine from day 1


----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Latest addition to the family and friend.


----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

Fondale Vintage Bronzo


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

CD WEST said:


> Fondale Vintage Bronzo


G O R G E O U S.
Love the Markers on the Bezel. also the New Crown looks Great :-!.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great Family Portrait.

Congratulations.



roguehog said:


> Latest addition to the family and friend.
> View attachment 1145625


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tony A.H said:


> G O R G E O U S.
> Love the Markers on the Bezel. also the New Crown looks Great :-!.


That looks amazing. I am waiting on delivery of my Fondale bronzo in a few weeks. It will look similar to this, but with smooth bezel and destro configuration.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

streetracer101 said:


> That looks amazing. I am waiting on delivery of my Fondale bronzo in a few weeks. It will look similar to this, but with smooth bezel and destro configuration.


you'll Love the Destro. 









looking forward to see your Bronzo.

Cheers


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

ben39 said:


>


so nice, reminds me of my former 9650.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> Great Family Portrait.
> 
> Congratulations.


Thx dude!


----------



## Pats (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's keep this going  44mm bronzo


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Art for the wrist !


Pats said:


> View attachment 1171103
> 
> Let's keep this going  44mm bronzo


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

As much as I appreciate the Fondale (owned four, still have three), I always had the feeling, that the dial and hands could have a more modern touch to go with the case design ... well, I went ahead and modified one of my Fondales and am rather pleased with the result. What do you think?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

HOLY [email protected] : This Looks Awesome !!!! ....... When you ready to flip, give this man a shout 



Triton said:


> As much as I appreciate the Fondale (owned four, still have three), I always had the feeling, that the dial and hands could have a more modern touch to go with the case design ... well, I went ahead and modified one of my Fondales and am rather pleased with the result. What do you think?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicely Done Simon :-!.
you have a Beautiful and Very Unique Ennebi.. guess it's one of a Kind b-). 
BTW. did you Design the Dial too ?!


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Tony! Yes, I designed the dial myself, as well as the hands, although for other watches, that you probably know quite well ;-)

@Nishant: Sorry, this unique watch will never leave my collection! But I may have a spare dial and some hands, in case you have a spare Ennebi Fondale. b-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Triton said:


> Thanks Tony! Yes, I designed the dial myself, as well as the hands, although for other watches, that you probably know quite well ;-)


LOL.  
I do Know that very Well .

Great Job on the New Look :-! .


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Triton said:


> @Nishant: Sorry, this unique watch will never leave my collection! But I may have a spare dial and some hands, in case you have a spare Ennebi Fondale. b-)


How did you know I was thinking of that already when I bought a Fondale yesterday ? 
PM SENT .. I so want that spare dial/hands.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Ennebi at last .. [ and There Will Be More, I fear ]


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Nishant said:


> Ennebi at last .. [ and There Will Be More, I fear ]


Nice pick up Nishant! Can't wait till I get mine...


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

love it


----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

Fondale 44 bronzo with unpainted brass Cali dial


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

here's mine


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats !!! Its a beauty ...



squeeze said:


> here's mine
> 
> View attachment 1213002


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Lefty, bronzo, green and skarky. What else can you ask?
Perfect.


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

A surprise find in Florence.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

roguehog said:


> A surprise find in Florence.


Nice find anywhere! First shots of that one I've seen in the wild. Congrats!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

JayVeeez said:


> Nice find anywhere! First shots of that one I've seen in the wild. Congrats!


Thx. I almost missed the opportunity to get it. The shop was right across from the hotel I was staying in Florence. But I did not notice until I was about to leave Florence.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

my Nb



















10 minutes in a glass with limon !!
it is now more light and bronzo material is more visible now.



















do u like before or later?


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice Daniele. 
Now it's more eye catching.


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

Dimitris said:


> Very nice Daniele.
> Now it's more eye catching.


did u see all of my 3 photos?


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw just the middle one. Now I see and the third. First still not visible. 


Sent from my bed wearing fluffy bunny slippers


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

Dimitris said:


> I saw just the middle one. Now I see and the third. First still not visible.
> 
> Sent from my bed wearing fluffy bunny slippers


it is ok now..
which one do u prefer?


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Now it's ok.
I like both but I prefer the lemon (it's not a lemon!).
It's nice that you have the option to decide the look of the bronze case. Instead of changing watches or straps, you just change oxidization grade and you have a new watch.


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Fondale 44 Titanium...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

The big brother...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

New dial design... available next year...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Pooley said:


> New dial design... available next year...


is the knurled bezel also new?


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

My new 44mm Bronze, incoming any day, these pics from Ennebi:


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

David Woo said:


> is the knurled bezel also new?


No... it is standard on 44 models...


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

The more i see it, the more i like it!!! damn, need to get one of this for myself.



caesarmascetti said:


> My new 44mm Bronze, incoming any day, these pics from Ennebi:


----------



## tummybed (Sep 3, 2011)

GF in Cali dial


----------



## Brobear (Jun 1, 2012)

My new 44mm Ennebi Fondale Bronzo. Also my first Bronzo watch  Bought it as a Xmas present for myself in Hong Kong on Xmas eve.










Brobear


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Christmas family portrait.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ben39 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine with a new skull tip! Big thanks Carl


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Check out my latest two tune red cali Ennebi bronzo. The two tune red dial looks amazing under the sunlight.


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

my bronzo 44mm


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Just added another Ennebi - this one is 44 mm


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Lost in the thread... My new 44mm Ennebi


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

love the blasted metal.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's my current dynamic duo.

Isn't it time for our own forum? I mean, gosh, this thread is a Monster and now Ennebi has a homage collector crowd... 

Let's be the 1st Ennebi forum! Is that a possibility?! :-!


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Jay, your PVD Decima M.A.S is amazing. Wish i have one too.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

penerai 1950 said:


> Hi Jay, your PVD Decima M.A.S is amazing. Wish i have one too.


Thanks very much. They are getting harder & harder to find. I'm lucky to have stumbled upon this one.


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

nb bronzo 44mm


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally! After months of waiting. The first of 2.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

Love this thing...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

ABoen said:


> Love this thing...


This is absolutely beautiful!

I'm becoming more curious about all the new Ennebi watches I am seeing! Congrats!


----------



## vin1013 (Jul 20, 2012)

Big fan of Ennebi Fondale. Currently waiting for my Vintage Fondale Bronzo and Fondale One Bronzo to arrive.
Meanwhile, here are my two customary made Fondale 9650.







Thanks for watching.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Loving my one-20.
Nice heft.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

phewwwww. me like very VERY much.

Love the Bezel. does this model have a Sandwich Dial ?!



roguehog said:


> Loving my one-20.
> Nice heft.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi tony! Apologies for the late reply as I don't log in here as frequently as I used to. No, it's not a sandwich dial.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

roguehog said:


> Hi tony! Apologies for the late reply as I don't log in here as frequently as I used to. No, it's not a sandwich dial.


No Worries. 
and Thanks for your Reply


----------



## vin1013 (Jul 20, 2012)

roguehog said:


> Hi tony! Apologies for the late reply as I don't log in here as frequently as I used to. No, it's not a sandwich dial.


Really? Not sandwich dial?
But accordingto Relojes e Instrumentos' Facebook, it clearly says that Fondale One Bronzo uses sandwich dial technology.
Did you opted to go for sandwich-less dial?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Apologies u are right. Upon closer inspection it is sandwich


----------



## vin1013 (Jul 20, 2012)

roguehog said:


> Apologies u are right. Upon closer inspection it is sandwich


No apologies needed, my friend.
I just wanted to make sure it uses sandwich dial....because my blue Fondale One is arriving next week.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my blue. Only recieved the brown to dste


----------



## vin1013 (Jul 20, 2012)

roguehog said:


> I'm still waiting for my blue. Only recieved the brown to dste


Just received news that the Blue would arrive in the next two days. I am super excited!
Part of the reason why it arrived so late is because I asked Ennebi to flip the destro around and make it the standard version.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

My ENNEBI before......and after....Well I can switch back and forth whenever I feel like it ofcourse.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful olive strap!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

ENNEBI fondale bronzo


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally my blue dial 1-20 arrived. Time for a family portrait.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wow. an Awesome Collection.  :-!

do you have a close up Shot of that Blue Dial ?. Please


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Sure buddy! But it's a crummy phone pic.










One more phone pic of the duo.


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great Ennebi collection! I m looking to add a second Ennebi watches into my collection, maybe another bronzo  Cheers.



roguehog said:


> Finally my blue dial 1-20 arrived. Time for a family portrait.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW. Thank you .
what a Great Duo, Gorgeous Dials. don't know which one I like more.
I also love the New Bezel. much Nice than the old plain. :-!

that Grey*/*Brown Dial reminds me a lot of the Radiomir 232.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> WOW. Thank you .
> what a Great Duo, Gorgeous Dials. don't know which one I like more.
> I also love the New Bezel. much Nice than the old plain. :-!
> 
> that Grey*/*Brown Dial reminds me a lot of the Radiomir 232.


that's actually my fave piece cos of it's simplicity. kinda speaks volumes for me. less is more really is the most apt description for that piece. and yeah i agree that the 1-20's bezel is much nicer.

the 44 bronzos don't look anything like thier 44mm cos of the large and plain bezel but small dial. i actually contemplated selling off those two 44 bronzos upon reciept of my first 1-20. hahaha


----------



## niellaccio (Apr 11, 2012)

My new Ennebi green bronzo


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

My new one....I played a bit with this one as it came to me in gold bronze (non patina)...Looking good IMHO....




my other


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

torromoto said:


> My new one....I played a bit with this one as it came to me in gold bronze (non patina)...Looking good IMHO....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you achieve your patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

44mm one of 20 HFTU TI


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

SeikoSickness said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here is my Decima MAS hanging out with some of the other divers in my collection. It is by far the largest watch that I own.


Nice collection,I think I have the same watch box lol!
I love those Tool Watches!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

anyone knows the Thickness of the Case with the Rotating Bezel & Markers ?

i just measured mine with Solid Bezel and it is 15.5 mm height.. 
does the rotating Bezel Model sit much higher on the wrist ?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a Fondale with and w/o rotating bezel. IMO the fixed bezel GF did wear much "easier" and was noticeably lower. 
Just measured the Fondale w/rotating: 17mm


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I Was highly disappointed in how the Bangla wore, and it's 15.5mm. My 15mm olivier and Bathys are much, much easier to wear, and look substantially lower, even though they are not. A much as I would put an enemy as my grail, having tried the Bangla, I can't. The fixed bezel might be another story.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you Scott. i appreciate your help.

i'd say 17mm is within my Limit (or my Max)..


Cheers


----------



## atlasfields (Jun 1, 2006)

Fondale 9700 Bronzo.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm loving the New Sandwich Dial.
the Quality appears to be much Better than the applied Lume on the surface (IMO)..


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Back to basics with one of the last 9650's available. Maybe I don't need all the other stuff... So simple and loving it! :-!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Another angle of the 9650 on a tactical mall expedition...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

But, I'm wearing the 9705 Vintage again today. I have a soft spot for the vintage look!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

9705 again, and happy about it!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

This is a serious ding magnet! Be careful with that.


I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Still very much enjoying my trio :-!


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

New dials with white lume... amazing quality...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

One case... one owner...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm feeling Dizzy right Now. I could use a Drink !
wow. such a Great Collection. for a second I thought I was seeing a Group shot form a GTG


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha I know who the owner is and this is only part of his collection. He even has a piece with his name on the dial!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Tuscany... home of Ennebi... 10 years anniversary


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

47mm Destro PVD


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

At long last I have joined the club. I didn't become aware of Ennebi until a couple of years ago when I saw a few guys on Paneristi posting their's up. I began reading up (including all 42 pages of this thread) and researching and kind of started wanting one then. I began really searching in earnest a couple months ago and found that not many used ones come up for sale (and generally go fast) and none of the few dealers in the world seem to keep any in stock. I'm not very patient with special orders so kept biding my time until a few weeks ago I discovered that one of the international dealers had a small inventory. I pulled the trigger and it arrived yesterday. It's everything I expected and more. It just feels like "quality," fit and finish are great, and I love the fact that even the "standard" models have so many possible variations, it's almost like no two are exactly alike. So here it is:


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations Scott ... Great Acquisition! Now I'm jealous. Thought I had one lined up, but it didn't work out. I've ordered one very similar to this one, but of course I'll now have to wait. Probably for the better, though, for me. Looks great on your wrist ..enjoy it!


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Scott S said:


> View attachment 1993666


Cool... i hope you like my skull design...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

may i know the idea behind Skulls ???
isn't that associated with Death ?!.. 

i'm Not in an argumant at all. but would really like to know why some are so fascinated with this Design.. 
maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> may i know the idea behind Skulls ???
> isn't that associated with Death ?!..
> 
> i'm Not in an argumant at all. but would really like to know why some are so fascinated with this Design..
> maybe i'm missing something.


Good question. All I know is the skull motif is used everywhere and is usually associated loosely with being "outside the box." Here in Texas you see a lot of it because of the Hispanic Day of the Dead celebrations. It also has a long association with rock and roll, punk rock, etc.
I had the choice of two 9650's, this one, and another with the Ennebi Fondale script on the dial and a diamond shaped index marker. I chose this one because of its simpler dial, and I kind of like the panache of the gold skull on the otherwise darkish watch. So this was your idea Pooley?


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Pooley said:


> Cool... i hope you like my skull design...


That is kind of an ominous, negative comment. You should elaborate on the subject...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Great pick up, congrats. I too picked up one of the last 9650's a few months back. There is little to choose from now, but great Fondale!



Scott S said:


> At long last I have joined the club. I didn't become aware of Ennebi until a couple of years ago when I saw a few guys on Paneristi posting their's up. I began reading up (including all 42 pages of this thread) and researching and kind of started wanting one then. I began really searching in earnest a couple months ago and found that not many used ones come up for sale (and generally go fast) and none of the few dealers in the world seem to keep any in stock. I'm not very patient with special orders so kept biding my time until a few weeks ago I discovered that one of the international dealers had a small inventory. I pulled the trigger and it arrived yesterday. It's everything I expected and more. It just feels like "quality," fit and finish are great, and I love the fact that even the "standard" models have so many possible variations, it's almost like no two are exactly alike. So here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1993634
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for the clarification.
enjoy it in good health..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome Table shot.

Love the 10th anniversary Decennale.
any more pictures of this Critter ?



Pooley said:


> Tuscany... home of Ennebi... 10 years anniversary
> 
> View attachment 1792314


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

JayVeeez said:


> That is kind of an ominous, negative comment. You should elaborate on the subject...


Why? I made the graphic design of the skull engraved on the backside and gave it to Alessandro Bettarini...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Your cranium is currently housed in a skull, how ominous! 

My nickname in the military was poison, for various reasons which I won't elaborate on here. Poison is, of course, associated with skulls due to the skull and crossbones poison symbol. Pirates, military units, etc use skulls as their symbol. Skulls = Badass!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Have one very similar to this on order courtesy of Carl at Militare Watch. Fortunately, I don't like sleeping anyway !!


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I came across a picture of strap in this subforum a few weeks ago that just jumped out to me. I inquired of the poster where he got it and it turns out he had made it himself. He offered to make me one and it arrived today, most likely the coolest looking custom I have ever received. I had it sized so it would fit on either my Ennebi or Kaventsmann and it's now mounted up on the Fondale. So soft, perfect fit, and so many details. I just had to share.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Beautifully & tastefully done. The stamp looks like 'Hargrove Handwork' ?


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Beautifully & tastefully done. The stamp looks like 'Hargrove Handwork' ?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Found a vintage 24mm Perlon strap. Liking the look, and it wears great!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

This just in :-!
Fondale 9650


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sexy


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Ennebi Fondale GF 9660


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

timesofplenty said:


> This just in :-!
> Fondale 9650


Is this actually PVD'ed, or some other treatment to make it darker?
BTW, your serial number is just 20 away from mine!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Scott S said:


> Is this actually PVD'ed, or some other treatment to make it darker?
> BTW, your serial number is just 20 away from mine!


Nice! 
PVD. All the Ennebi pvd watches I've had have been a bronzish/brown/dark grey color, not black; all a little different. Maybe it has something to do with the way Ti takes the pvd?


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Vintage bronzo. b-)


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

Ennebi Fondale 9650 on today


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

JayVeeez said:


> Vintage bronzo. b-)


Simply fantastic looking piece..I'm a great fan and owner...Just beautiful...
Guillermo


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally got one. 44mm bronze.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> Finally got one. 44mm bronze.


Nice! When I got my first Fondale I made it a destro for a bit; easy to switch.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

timesofplenty said:


> Nice! When I got my first Fondale I made it a destro for a bit; easy to switch.


Really? You just go in and move the dial 180 degrees?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

timesofplenty said:


> Nice! When I got my first Fondale I made it a destro for a bit; easy to switch.


Destro is very comfortable. I thought the crown might look a little weird on the other side but it looks fine.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations. beautiful Watch..
Destro are very comfortable.

took this shot today for another Thread


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

5th bronzo makes 9.









I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

very unique. Would like to see more pictures 
es 9.









I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw those for sale, did Bruce commission them from Ennebi?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Chameleon dial

















I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Roguehog what Is that? Where did you get it? How much do they cost?

Absolutely love it. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

It's an ennebi


I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

It's an Ennebi Commando.

You can get them in the US via Militaire Watch or from Bruce B from watches24seven.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

I got mine from gnomon. But I believe all are snapped up already


I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Very nice!!!!



roguehog said:


> Chameleon dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Thx


I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice Commando! Very rare and cool. Great looking dial & case!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Crazy COOL Watch.. love it. and that Strap is a Killer too.
is it powered by a Unitas 6497 ??

Congratulations on your New addition.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> Crazy COOL Watch.. love it. and that Strap is a Killer too.
> is it powered by a Unitas 6497 ??
> 
> Congratulations on your New addition.


Thanks. Yes it's a 6497. The straps installed are not the stock straps. These are from my personal stash.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Changed to red/brown dial. Used to be Green.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great choice...I love the Red/Brown Dial. 


pbj204 said:


> Changed to red/brown dial. Used to be Green.
> 
> View attachment 3094106
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Ordering my Bronzo 44 soon and need some opinions about the customization. 

1) Definitely wanna get the red brown dial, but worried if the red seconds hand will be legible? Or maybe forgo the seconds hand altogether? 

2) Torn between the Cali dial and a normal one with the markers. With the Cali, it seems like it'll be hard to set the time lol. But it's so damn unique and doesn't that keep with Italian tradition? 

3) Gold hour and minute hands? Or white?

4) Logo with Fondale 44 at bottom? Or just logo?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

One more and I should be done.









I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Ordering my Bronzo 44 soon and need some opinions about the customization.
> 
> 1) Definitely wanna get the red brown dial, but worried if the red seconds hand will be legible? Or maybe forgo the seconds hand altogether?
> 
> ...


I had the green dial before with white hands. I like the gold hands better.
I think the red seconds hand would clash. In reality the red/brown dial is more of a brown/dark amber. Think of a maple syrup color. Not really red. I like it with no seconds hand, but gold would work
Cali dial would work, but I do like the minute marks on the regular dial. Cali is plain
I like the big NB logo only.

Also, this one has vintage lume, which looks nice


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I actually placed an order with Carl the other day.

Red-brown cali dial with gold hour/minute hand and red seconds hand
Logo only

I was debating between the Cali dial and the other options available. Went with the cali dial because it's different than what I have, and I dig the look. For a watch like the Ennebi, I wanted to go with the classic look and I felt the cali dial matched the vintage bronze look of the watch. The trade-off, for me, was that it's gonna be very difficult to set the time accurately given there are no minute markers. And it would be tough to know where to place the minute marker on the Arabic and Roman numerals

Can't wait!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## rustytrombone (Sep 18, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> Changed to red/brown dial. Used to be Green.
> 
> View attachment 3094106


WOW! Probably the nicest one around! Congrats.


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

looking good Georgie.
you nailed that one !. especially with the Canvas and the Brown Strap combo.:-!


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

My first Fondale!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful watch. Love the strap pairing as well.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet Mercy those look good. Everything on this page, I want it!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Chili, me, and Fondale 9660 #140 on a vintage bicycle ride last Saturday:


----------



## Harry G Dounis (Dec 2, 2012)

Possibly my first post to this thread but, I've been a long time Fondale addict!! This just came in today after roughly a 6 month wait. Lightly customized with some engraving and NB logo on crown. Courtesy of Carl at Militare Watch!!!


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Bumpin' the Fondale appreciation...


----------



## dann1101 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Ennebi say Hi to all...  My first 47mm watch, HUGE! definately an eye catcher.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

looks GREAT.. is it Titanium ??. 
Congratulations .


----------



## dann1101 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Ennebi say Hi to All..


----------



## dann1101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lume Shot..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

got back my Ennebi today with a New Face Lift. *THANK YOU Mr Bettarini.*

This is the *Old Dial*. didn't like the Painted Quality. so



i asked for a New Sandwich Dial.. also, replaced the Sapphire Crystal to Plexi
this is* the New one*. 
(excuse the Lint. was in a hurry to take the photo).


couldn't be happier. LOVE the New look.:-! .
sorry for the Poor quality Picture. the Dial appears almost Black. but in Natural Light. it's Tobacco Brown.



and Now i can see the* Red Gasket* better b-)


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Tony A.H said:


> got back my Ennebi today with a New Face Lift. *THANK YOU Mr Bettarini.*
> 
> This is the *Old Dial*. didn't like the Painted Quality. so
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

How much did it cost you for this custom dial?

From Outer Space


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Toscana*


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Toscana*

new strap today!


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*ennebi 9700 just arrived*

View attachment 8441210
View attachment 8440850
This is my 9700, it took 9 months to arrive, I ordered black hands & got white hands, red gasket & got black,skull pip is not centered, got it wet & it leaked,now its going back to ennebi, I guess I did not get much quality for 5K,Ennebi now seems to me very similar to the dieing over priced officine Panerai with the experience with them about my pam 305,this is just my 2 cents worth of a 5 k watch,your experience could different of a semi custom watch.
I own two other ennebi watches & was very excited about the 9700 & was greatly disappointed with the outcome & hope your experience is different than mine.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Toscana*



dimon73 said:


>


nice pietro germano: had a nettuno a long time ago.


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Toscana*

Great looking strap M8, I just luv the quality of Delaurian straps


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Toscana*



rasouth said:


> Great looking strap M8, I just luv the quality of Delaurian straps


thanks!
and thank you for sharing your negative experience. This is sobering. I'm hoping NB will get the problem with your watch sorted out.
this is actually quite alarming: a 1000m dive watch should not loose its waterproof integrity just like that. I very much doubt you did anything inhumanly extreme... how bad could it be? snorkeling, surfing, SCUBA?. Whatever it was - that thing's supposed to hold 100bar water pressure - that's 1,470psig on this side of the pond!

Makes me wonder, why there is the lack of information about the company in the public domain? who makes and assembles the watches? how are they being tested? how did they come up with that non-screwdown crown secure water-tight system? How much safety margin does it have? wear-n-tear of the PTFE spring-loaded seal packing? Let's not forget - Unitas 6497 requires everyday winding, it's not an automatic movement. Is longevity of the seal even remotely can be assured?
these are not rhetorical questions, and if anyone could provide any input that would be very helpful.
I love the brand and would hate if it goes mainstream. Some celebrity starts wearing it, some Hollywood movie placement, and suddenly it becomes hip and cool. I wouldn't want that. But I very much want the company to be more transparent in what they do to create a quality engineered product, and not just throw GTG socials for selected customers, and play the "Panerai DNA" card.
sorry for the rant, I really like the brand, but I'm an engineer and I want to know more.

BTW, what is that red gasket, and how is it different from a black one? Does it have different properties in a certain environment, like salt water? what is that, and why does it matter?


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Toscana*

View attachment 8453194


The Red gasket just looks so kool 
I like your style Dimon 73 
I just rinsed the watch with fresh water after sailing one my clients boat,thats it ,I did tell Battarini that I took it for a swim ,I just didnt have the heart to humiliate him any more, I contacted him a weeks ago when the Ennebi AD didnt have any new info since nov 2015,He was in the hospital & recovering , He informed me that I would have the watch in 2 weeks & I did.It looks like it was put together in a few hours & shipped ,now I wounder who put it together,if it was Battarini him self,Than I will leave it to your own conclusion about Ennebi
Im a mountaineer as well & we dirt bag mountaineers now call Patagonia clothing company Patagucci  cause its now really kool to have your Patagucci Puffy jacket


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Toscana*

hey let's keep this thing alive.
I'm not a die-hard Ennebisti, but have found the thread recently, and wanna see and hear...
not a big dude myself 180cm/110kg, but do have a square head, a nose-job done (it was a fixer-upper, used to box), 7.5" wrist, and I'm metric... so Ennebi Fondale suits my essence and appearance perfectly fine, at least in my mind. Especially those handcrankers with a 6497/6498 under the hood... just love them!

serious ?-tion: seems like I'm swapping straps too frequently, abnormally; and I did order couple of lug bars from the US distributor. Is anyone using a high quality aftermarket replacements? I would keep several in my watch travel pouch. Metric thread, right? wouldn't want to mess that one up.

here is mine on canvas from Micah Dirksen (spelled right?)... Absolut fantastische thingy, gotta be the best utility canvas. No leather backing, no glues, just raw; liking it better than Gunny I think, which is a marvel on its own right.


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Toscana*

can we keep this just between us? we want the small brand to remain small, right?
some Ennebi .... here - pinched this from the net.
the packing is presumably spring loaded, PTFE lip seal. Can't really speculate about resistance to friction, I don't know nearly enough, but in my industry PTFE diaphragms are used in certain valves and pumps, and those are hard working components.

P.S. it blanked off a word after "Ennebi" above. I swear, in the context it's not a bad word! a very commonly used saying... like an eye-candy


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Toscana*

hey gang:
is anyone rocking an Ennebi during this hot and humid summer?
how are you liking the upgrade: new red second hand?


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: ennebi 9700 just arrived*



rasouth said:


> View attachment 8441210
> View attachment 8440850
> This is my 9700, it took 9 months to arrive, I ordered black hands & got white hands, red gasket & got black,skull pip is not centered, got it wet & it leaked,now its going back to ennebi, I guess I did not get much quality for 5K,Ennebi now seems to me very similar to the dieing over priced officine Panerai with the experience with them about my pam 305,this is just my 2 cents worth of a 5 k watch,your experience could different of a semi custom watch.
> I own two other ennebi watches & was very excited about the 9700 & was greatly disappointed with the outcome & hope your experience is different than mine.


the missing pic


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: ennebi 9700 just arrived*

update ; I received my watch from ennebi & carl west after sending it back to ennebi because it leaked 
The case back was delivered with 4 out of 6 screws missing
This is beyond stupid , what the f**k is wrong with Ennebi quality control
I emailed alessandro about this & no response 
Ennebi shame on you
View attachment 8942970


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ennebi 9700 just arrived*

That's ridiculous, did it come back this time straight from Italy or thru militaire watch?


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: ennebi 9700 just arrived*

from Italy to Militare watch ; carl west " tested your watch but I guess I didnt look at the case back "

How can this be pressure tested without case back screws ? was the question I asked carl " they must have pressure tested your watch than changed the hands & forgot the put the screws back in, that's a first but I will send you some screws for your watch"


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: ennebi 9700 just arrived*

wow! this is beyond messed up.
I feel ya man


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: ennebi 9700 just arrived*

I need to clear the air ; Ive known carl west for many years & done a lot of business with him, carl is a stand up gent , straight shooter & always delivered as promised never anything less ;Their was a lack communication between ennebi/ The AD/ & buyer that's my point of view about my build, but in the end life goes on & its business as usual


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Sadly, I've heard about different quality control issues from other people as well, considering that, I would never buy direct from Ennebi, anyway I picked this up recently from a friend, its the one I always wanted, so I'm happy 😆










- from Agnes, with love


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

nice one! is that 44mm? I found myself drawn to 47mm versions, as I can pull the bulk comfortably.
I really prefer the wide bezel of your watch over my narrower Toscana, and beefier crown guard/
I should be looking for a 9660 or 9650, maybe in Ti. And I have a full set of replacement o-rings, gaskets, springloaded seal and screws for Fondale! would get it serviced locally, at IWW, what not...

On the side note, Alessandro and Luciano will retire eventually... how do you think the company will be evolving? do they have staff and capacity to carry on?
I would hate to see NB to disappear. Hopefully they are improving the quality and reliability of their timepieces...


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

dimon73 said:


> nice one! is that 44mm? I found myself drawn to 47mm versions, as I can pull the bulk comfortably.
> I really prefer the wide bezel of your watch over my narrower Toscana, and beefier crown guard/
> I should be looking for a 9660 or 9650, maybe in Ti. And I have a full set of replacement o-rings, gaskets, springloaded seal and screws for Fondale! would get it serviced locally, at IWW, what not...
> 
> ...


Mine is the 47mm, its a great size, I've thought about the future of the brand as well, i know Alessandro's son is involved in the business but not sure if he had engineering or design background, the overall Ennebi design is pretty distinct, may be hard to pass on the torch

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

mralastor said:


> I've thought about the future of the brand as well, i know Alessandro's son is involved in the business but not sure if he had engineering or design background, the overall Ennebi design is pretty distinct, may be hard to pass on the torch


The son has a background in engineering: a long time ago, I got a 9650 from alessandro and it was sent without a couple of straps. so he sent his son, who was coming out to UCLA for some work, to hand deliver the straps to my door, not bad CS, from italy to my door.
I found ennebi thru the historic panerai connection, and it will be a shame when that direct connection is lost.


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

David Woo said:


> and it will be a shame when that direct connection is lost.


true....


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Switched it up today!

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)

it's a nice watch but pity about the QC recently. hope they will buck up on that area


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My father wanted to share some pictures of his Fondale, here you go guys:


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

DarioV said:


> View attachment 9824458


now that's a strap, well done dad.


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Have just ordered Ennebi 9653 Galea directly from Ennebi yesterday. So it will take 2-3 weeks Before they have made this for me. Cannot wait! 
I have searched quite long for a used Panerai 312 or 321, but then a couple of months ago I stumbled over Ennebi. And I decided that I had must have this instead!. Now I do not know if I really need a Panerai anymore......But I like the Panerai crownguard so I was happy to see that Galea was available now. I purchased this directly form Ennebi, and I have mailed with Ghera there. And it has been absolute excellent customer service. I have had many questions and they have been answered quick and with good information. It has really been a joy to have direct Contact with them. Will post pics when it has arrived


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Aging gracefully...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

roguehog said:


> Aging gracefully...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw man! what a beauty!!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

oh that Hurts so Good to look at !.
freaking GORGEOUS  b-) :-!.



roguehog said:


> Aging gracefully...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Fantastic. 
The bronze alloy of Ennebi ages beautifully. 

Το λουρί είναι το ρολόι.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks peeps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Still my favourite ennebi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

The 1/20 brothers side by side. Pretty Obvious which has been getting more wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Just swapped glass and bezel on my 9650...


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

roguehog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A beauty! Is this a 9692?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

With my favourite tall shoes for an average height guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

aechme said:


> A beauty! Is this a 9692?


Indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Pooley said:


> Just swapped glass and bezel on my 9650...


what did it look like before ??


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

most beautiful Patina i've seen !.
Lovely Watch.

can you tell me what the case *Thickness* is Please ?.
the One i have with a Fixed Bezel is 14mm Height.. but i must confess that do Love the look of a Rotating Thicker Bezel more Now.



roguehog said:


> With my favourite tall shoes for an average height guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> what did it look like before ??


Turning bezel with white gold pip...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Drawings of the 6000m Ennebi...


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> most beautiful Patina i've seen !.
> Lovely Watch.
> 
> can you tell me what the case *Thickness* is Please ?.
> the One i have with a Fixed Bezel is 14mm Height.. but i must confess that do Love the look of a Rotating Thicker Bezel more Now.












1.5cm to the tip of the bezel markers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavale (Feb 14, 2017)

Some pictures of my handmade strap with alluminium end links


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

mavale said:


> Some pictures of my handmade strap with alluminium end links.
> View attachment 10871849


Brilliant concept on the end links! Have you made more of these?


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Pooley said:


> Drawings of the 6000m Ennebi...


In the oceanictime article about the Fondale 6000m, it states:

"Further features include: a Swiss automatic movement chosen instead of a hand-wound movement,
so as not to frequently unseal and reseal the gaskets."

Why would you frequently unseal and reseal the gaskets if the movement was hand-wound?

Sorry, I'm clueless. Would like to know.
Further features include: a Swiss auto
c movement chosen instead of a hand-wound movement, so as not to frequently unseal and reseal the gaskets.
The oceanic time Further features include: a Swiss automatic movement chosen instead of a hand-wound movement, so as not to frequently unseal and reseal the gaskets.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

roguehog said:


> 1.5cm to the tip of the bezel markers


Thank you for taking the Measurement for me.|>
i thought i was much thicker than the Regular Model (which is a good thing)..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Pooley said:


> Turning bezel with white gold pip...


Thank you
don't know which i like more !.. looks great both ways.

Cheers


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Finally I did arrive 

I looks just awesome I think! 

The watch strap on the watch was special made for me by them. It is difficult to see on the pic how it really look. But it is red/black vintage look. Looks really great.
And I actually did get 2 more straps. I asked why I got 2 more. And they told me the extra was a gift . Very nice of them.

I will take better pics in the weekend if anyone is intrerested to see.

The detail work is great. The lume is awesome(but I have not know how long it will glow. Have not tested)

It anyone wonder so it by my choice I decieded to get red hands for hour and minute. I just simply thought it would look good. And I really think it does


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Have anyone tried fitting a butterfly deployment clasp on your Ennebi? I have contacted Ennebi and asked if they sell any, but have not received answer yet. 

I feel more safe putting on a watch and take it off when it has these kind of deployment clasps. If you slip it will no crash o the ground.....

If anyone has fitted these kind of clasps do you have any recomendation on clasp to use? It would be nice to have in titanium and also micro peened so it has same color as the watch


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

If anyone is interested so did I get an answer from Ennebi today. They did not have any butterfly deployant clasp today. But they did start thinking about this now after my mail. So there are a chance they will develop this kind of clasp in future. So if you are interested keep your eyes and ears open


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Simply Marmite.*_


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

My new one with "stardust" black dial... and yellow second


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

What kind of strap is that? Looks interesting  Any more pics of the strap?


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

What kind of straps is it on the Fondale? Looks interesting  Any more pics?


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

BSOJ said:


> What kind of straps is it on the Fondale? Looks interesting  Any more pics?


It is a Ennebi strap... black calf... made by Brelli Cuoierie Meccaniche Brelli - Cinturini di pelle per Panerai pre-Vendôme

I will take a few pics of the straps...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Great straps! I especially like the black with red stiching. Good choices 

I tried the link you inserted for Brelli, but I just come to a page with their logo and nothing more. Was it not their homepage? If not, where can I order Brelli straps?


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

BSOJ said:


> Great straps! I especially like the black with red stiching. Good choices
> 
> I tried the link you inserted for Brelli, but I just come to a page with their logo and nothing more. Was it not their homepage? If not, where can I order Brelli straps?


There is nothing more than their logo  ... i can give you the mail address of Alessandro Bettarini via PM... then you can order straps from him


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

I recently discovered Ennebis after I bought my first PAM. 
I got both from a friend in the last month.
1st is my Fondale 9650 with a beautiful tobacco face and orange accents.

Then I picked up this Fondale 9660 with a blue face and fixed bezel from him yesterday

 They are both really great watches that I enjoy wearing!​


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Great Thread! Love the Ennebi watches, unfortunately cant afford one at the moment (so a Maranez serves as substitute for the moment hehe).
i think Ennebi is the real hire to the pre V Panerai. 
The Richmont Panerai are just Swiss homages.


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

How is everyones accuracy? Mine was approx +3sec a day when I first received it. But now it is almost dead on. Have checked all this week and maybe there is +1sec in total. I think that is fantastic! . This i my first 2824 movement. Maybe they are this accurate in general? Have for example a watch with 7750 movement(that I think is a more expensive movement) and that is no near this accurate. 

Liking the 9653 Galea more and more each day


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Have to show my new toad strap. I think it worked out quite cool if I may say so myself &#55357;&#56846;








And also, still it is on the second acurrate since my last post


----------



## Comfortably numb (Nov 13, 2013)

Such cool looking watches, wish my wrist was diesel enough to pull one off


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally managed to get a Fondale, by far the best and nicest watch i've had. Here are some pictures of it on 3 of my straps, been swapping them often because i can't decide what i like the most


----------



## TheNatoTornado (Nov 15, 2014)

My Ennebies...


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice collection!

The white dial looks awesome! Do you have a better pic of it?


----------



## Moticuco (Dec 23, 2017)

Ennebi is a masterpiece in everyway, Alessandro is a master nothing else to say


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

great collection, i love the Toscana with black dial


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

I managed to scratch the bezel yesterday on the corner of bathroom mirror . Is it possible to get rid of scratches? Maybe the surface will get polished if I try, so it will look even worse? Has anyone managed to get scrathes out? Suggestions will be very appreciated.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... the big bronzo ... Ennebi Fondale 9700 ...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

BSOJ said:


> I managed to scratch the bezel yesterday on the corner of bathroom mirror . Is it possible to get rid of scratches? Maybe the surface will get polished if I try, so it will look even worse? Has anyone managed to get scrathes out? Suggestions will be very appreciated.


Well anyway I found a solution to the scratch on the bezel. I work as a purchaser for mechanical parts and one of my local suppliers had a micro peel machine and was nice to help me out. Now it looks new! Really happy!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just got this 44mm Ennebi. I love it!

I only have 2 hex tools with it though. 1.27mm for the caseback screws and 1.5mm for the strap buckle. Does anyone know the size of the hex bit tool for the bezel screws?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Back breaking day at the office today. Quick stop at a local KFC and enjoying my new Tundra, lol.
Sporting my white dial Marino 44mm.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Enebbi Vintage ...


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Waiting to board the plane for Santo Domingo, DR.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Great weight


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Axelay2003 said:


> Waiting to board the plane for Santo Domingo, DR.


i love that white dial configuration


----------



## cjcruz (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> Found a vintage 24mm Perlon strap. Liking the look, and it wears great!


this looks great!


----------



## justaute (May 12, 2006)

Ok, you NB experts...47mm vs 44mm. What say ye?


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

47mm, this watch looks small at 44mm
I would say 44mm for the guys that feel like they're better off with 40mm watches. For the rest of us, 47mm is where this watch is supposed to be. It doesn't wear as large as the size suggests, although it is obviously a large watch.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

got my Fondale yesterday


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

got my Toscana this week. I need to snap some pics. I'll just restate what others here have already said; these are by far the nicest watches I've ever owned. I definitely want at least one more, these are fantastic watches.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

the Toscana, love it








the Fondale after custom dial swap








and the bronzo I just picked up








These are by far the nicest watches I've owned and I'm thrilled to have a trinity of them.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

mlankton said:


> the Toscana, love it
> View attachment 13616129
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy! Really beautiful pieces! How do you like the Toscana compared to the normal Fondale. There are far too few reviews about it. Personally I absolutely like it in some pics, while in some it looks like the dial is a tad too big compared to the bezel.

Also how does it wear and what size is your wrist?


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Enjoy! Really beautiful pieces! How do you like the Toscana compared to the normal Fondale. There are far too few reviews about it. Personally I absolutely like it in some pics, while in some it looks like the dial is a tad too big compared to the bezel.
> 
> Also how does it wear and what size is your wrist?


Thank you.

On the Toscana, it wears just like the Fondale. The dial is bigger so the watch looks different to you when it's on the wrist, but it wears and feels just the same with the exception of the smaller crown guards. I actually really like my Toscana. Green is my favorite color, and the Toscana is super legible at a glance. I think it's not the only Ennebi you own, but if you already have a Fondale it's a nice complement to the original.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

oh and the handset on the Toscana is huge, I like it


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

oops sorry, my wrist is down half an inch to 7" now
I think the Fondale and Toscana work fine despite the long l2l due to the lug curvature. Now the Zixen Nitrox II that I owned and loved was the first to go. I couldn't wear it any more, the bracelet would not lay right on my new, smaller wrist. I'm a little concerned about the Kaventsmann I have coming. We'll see.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i can confirm what Mlankton said, the Toscana wears just like the Fondale, it just has a larger dial and handset, and the bezel is a bit thinner compared to the Fondale model. If you already have a Fondale you really should get a Toscana or viceversa in my opinion


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

mlankton said:


> oops sorry, my wrist is down half an inch to 7" now
> I think the Fondale and Toscana work fine despite the long l2l due to the lug curvature. Now the Zixen Nitrox II that I owned and loved was the first to go. I couldn't wear it any more, the bracelet would not lay right on my new, smaller wrist. I'm a little concerned about the Kaventsmann I have coming. We'll see.


Damn... I'm still contemplating between the 47mm and the 44mm Fondales (or Toscanas). Your 7" wrist isn't that much bigger than my 6.75" and it looks quite nice on you. How are they as daily wearers? And do you own a 44mm Fondale as well to compare to?

And thanks for your help guys!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Damn... I'm still contemplating between the 47mm and the 44mm Fondales (or Toscanas). Your 7" wrist isn't that much bigger than my 6.75" and it looks quite nice on you. How are they as daily wearers? And do you own a 44mm Fondale as well to compare to?
> 
> And thanks for your help guys!


I don't think the Fondale case wears like the 47mm it reads on paper. No doubt about it, they're big watches. I think they're the size they're supposed to be. I would be cautious regarding their 44mm cases unless I had a chance to strap one on first to be sure.

As far as toughness, I think the grade of titanium they use is super tough. My hand slipped while screwing a lug bar back in yesterday and I thought I had my first scratch. Rubbed it with a cloth and it was gone. I have a lot of confidence in these watches to hold up to the amount of negligent handling I will throw at them.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

mlankton said:


> I don't think the Fondale case wears like the 47mm it reads on paper. No doubt about it, they're big watches. I think they're the size they're supposed to be. I would be cautious regarding their 44mm cases unless I had a chance to strap one on first to be sure.
> 
> As far as toughness, I think the grade of titanium they use is super tough. My hand slipped while screwing a lug bar back in yesterday and I thought I had my first scratch. Rubbed it with a cloth and it was gone. I have a lot of confidence in these watches to hold up to the amount of negligent handling I will throw at them.


Thanks... I've heard a lot of positive things regarding the 44 Fondale and its wearability in the Italian Ennebi forum and most people there appear to even prefer it. But I have to admit I find the 24mm lug width to create some rather slim looking lugs.. they look much more tough and beefy on the 47mm version and imho it's one of the elements that lend the Fondale it's characteristic looks. The same goes for the crown guards... they just look cooler on the 47mm. But on the other hand I just got word from Ennebi themselves and according to them the 47mm has a l2l length of 58mm compared to the 51mm of the 44. However - and I could be wrong on this - I believe he is talking here about the 44 Marino (ref. 9683 - which is very rare) which has shorter and more downwards curved lugs which should make it 4mm shorter overall than the normal 44 (ref. 9682), which I think lies between the 47mm Fondale and the 44 Marino.

So if the ref 9682 Fondale 44 is around 55-56mm long then there really is not that much of a difference between the 44 and the 47 in terms of wearability. Not to mention that I own both a Seiko Tuna (which iirc. is 47mm but practically lugless) that actually looks pretty small on my wrist and Citizen Aqualand Depth Gauge (iirc. 50 or even 52mm but with integrated lugs) that while big and thick is still wearable on my wrist. It's the lug2lug length that kills the look on my wrist if it causes overhanging. Such as my 45mm and 51mm l2l Crepas Tektite: It looks kinda bad with the mesh bracelet, ok but borderline with the massive bracelet but fairly good on natos and thicker straps which curve around the wrist and reduce the effects of overhanging. I think that could be similar with the Fondales and their thicker leather straps.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Toscana on this cognac Shark leather strap i've recently made, one of the best leathers i've worked with so far.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. sexy Toscana on Amber Shark with Golden infused tips ,  , ...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Christmast Trio


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Switched back to a Croco strap, i just love this combo


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

DarioV said:


> Switched back to a Croco strap, i just love this combo]


Really nice! Where did you buy this?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

BSOJ said:


> Really nice! Where did you buy this?


I'm a strapmaker, i crafted it for myself


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

DarioV said:


> I'm a strapmaker, i crafted it for myself


Great work! Looks awesome!
Do you sell?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

BSOJ said:


> Great work! Looks awesome!
> Do you sell?


Thank you  I do, i will send you a PM with my shop and website links


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. Ennebi - Vdb , Sharky Shark , thyConstantine ...
.





















View attachment 13882125


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Toscana*



dimon73 said:


> Makes me wonder, why there is the lack of information about the company in the public domain? who makes and assembles the watches? how are they being tested? how did they come up with that non-screwdown crown secure water-tight system? How much safety margin does it have? wear-n-tear of the PTFE spring-loaded seal packing? Let's not forget - Unitas 6497 requires everyday winding, it's not an automatic movement. Is longevity of the seal even remotely can be assured?
> these are not rhetorical questions, and if anyone could provide any input that would be very helpful.
> I love the brand and would hate if it goes mainstream. Some celebrity starts wearing it, some Hollywood movie placement, and suddenly it becomes hip and cool. I wouldn't want that. But I very much want the company to be more transparent in what they do to create a quality engineered product, and not just throw GTG socials for selected customers, and play the "Panerai DNA" card.
> sorry for the rant, I really like the brand, but I'm an engineer and I want to know more.


I remember to have read this post a while back and after some research on my own after reading the other "crown replacement" thread I may have some answers to this old post:

- It's just still a relatively well hidden gem, but there is quite a bit of information available on the net.
- Bettarini himself produces the cases and assembles the watches... movement is of course from ETA, some other parts such as the crystals, straps are sourced as much as possible from Italy.
- Now the cool bits about the spring-loaded PTFE seals for the crown. They are made by Parker and detailed information can be found here including some graphics and diagrams depicting how they work in similar applications: www.parker.com/literature/Praedifa/Catalogs/Catalog_PTFE-Seals_PTD3354-EN.pdf . So PTFE is way more durable than conventional seals to begin with, the couple of turns needed for everyday winding is really nothing to wear down the PTFE. Not to mention that the spring will simply tighten the more the PTFE material wears down over time and PTFE doesn't disintegrate or harden such as rubber does. The construction is actually stupidly simple: the seal is held in place by the crown guards and just goes over the crown stem. To replace it you simply release the crown stem, pull out the crown, remove the 2 screws that holds the crown guard in place and you're basically done. This is engineering at it's finest. Simple and elegant, not uselessly complicated.









View attachment 13972753










- Alessandro Bettarini used to work at his father's company, which already engineered parts and items for Panerai. He then got offered a job at Panerai, but be aware that they have been out of the watch game for a while at that time. They produced military equipment though, including underwater torches, compasses, depth gauges and all kinds of things. It was on his personal initiative to bring Panerai back into the watch game again after the death of G. Panerai in 1972. So he designed the Mille Metri prototype (on which the Fondale is based on) in the 80s. The final prototype got tested extensively by the Italian Navy and passed any of their criteria. But due to dive computers starting to get available and the military budgets being cut due to the cold war being over, no orders have been placed for the Mille Metri. It was a few years later when the military started to order less and less equipment that Panerai decided to get into consumer watches and consequently got bought by Cartier and moved to Switzerland. So there's not just Panerai DNA in Ennebi's products, there's some real military equipment engineering expertise behind them that was actually designed and developed back in the day at the Panerai workshops. You can expect real engineering solutions here that are simple, elegant and enduring. Not "quick fixes", marketing gimmicks and pretense to sell more such as helium escape valves or Triplock crowns that "need" replacement of the whole crown to guarantee water tightness.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Some quick shots of the Mictofo Bronze on shark and its accessories


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My PVD Ennebi today


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll join in on that Shark PVD club today...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i love that dial man, i've been thinking about changing the one on my PVD for a while... i'll take that option into consideration for sure!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> i love that dial man, i've been thinking about changing the one on my PVD for a while... i'll take that option into consideration for sure!


Yeah, props go out to "niellaccio" from the Panerai forums for that one. I always wanted the NB logo on the dial and something a bit similar to the Orlandini special edition with some decent gold accents... and then I came across a pic of niellaccio's Fondale with the same handset as the Orlandini but that dial somewhat similar to a certain Panerai.

I found the white hands and logos pop out so nicely against the cream lume on the indices, which also give such a nice warm tone to the whole thing and fit so nicely with the gold accents as well. Kinda ironic that I ended up with cream lume on my watch (the heresy!) and without the circular NB logo on the dial.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

its really gorgeous, i would love to see a lume shot when you have the time to take a photo of it


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks! I actually took this a couple of days ago to post on the Lume Shot thread but totally forgot about it... so there you go. And btw. in reality it looks greenish akin to C1/C3 and not blueish like BWG9.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much, the lume looks amazing too. You definetely got one of the best looking Fondale that i've seen


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry double


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Thank you very much, the lume looks amazing too. You definetely got one of the best looking Fondale that i've seen


Thanks for the kind words! And yet I'm already thinking of selling my other watches and also getting a 47mm Fondale .


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Thanks for the kind words! And yet I'm already thinking of selling my other watches and also getting a 47mm Fondale .


my first Fondale made me flip my whole collection. There's no going back once you get a watch that nice in your hands.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

mlankton said:


> my first Fondale made me flip my whole collection. There's no going back once you get a watch that nice in your hands.


I can see that from your signature lol. But yeah there are so many cool things about them (design, individuality, customization, history, how they're made and especially the engineering behind them) that would make me choose an Ennebi any day over way more expensive Swiss mid/high-end pieces.

At first I used to be a bit turned off by the usage of standard movements but understanding the history and reason behind that decision I come to prefer that now as well. The ETA 2824 is a good and proven movement that's cheaply serviceable all over the world. And should it really be damaged beyond repair one day... well then you just swap it out for probably a third of the service cost of a Rolex.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

mlankton said:


> my first Fondale made me flip my whole collection. There's no going back once you get a watch that nice in your hands.


I did the same thing, now that i have 3 of them the only other watch that i consider buying is a Kaventsmann, just to have some variety in the collection. But i'm might "need" a polished Ennebi someday...


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

mlankton said:


> my first Fondale made me flip my whole collection. There's no going back once you get a watch that nice in your hands.


Me too... every time i am in Tuscany i try to visit Alessandro


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

DarioV said:


> View attachment 14078943
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078945
> ...


I have never seen this version before...awesome


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

eyeseem said:


> . Ennebi - Vdb , Sharky Shark , thyConstantine ...
> .
> View attachment 13882107
> 
> ...


Absolutely wonderful pics, great color, texture...


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

First Ennebi (Fondale) received from the gents in Italy a couple of days ago. I get it now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 14153173


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Ennebis on Shark leather


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> My Ennebis on Shark leather
> 
> View attachment 14174671


Wow!!! Awesome Dario


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Wow!!! Awesome Dario


Thank you Rafy


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

new red strap for my PVD Ennebi, i love this combination.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Something brand new


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

As far as I know, there were three 44mm cases for the Marino watches. One had a 55.3mm L2L, 54mm L2L, and the other 51.70mm L2L. I started a group purchase for a watch forum in 2013 that was limited to 20 pieces. We chose to shorten the L2L from 55.3/54mm L2L on the regular 44mm case production to 51.70mm(which is the shortest we can get due to the case design). I have #1(white dial) and #12(dark green dial).



MONVMENTVM said:


> Thanks... I've heard a lot of positive things regarding the 44 Fondale and its wearability in the Italian Ennebi forum and most people there appear to even prefer it. But I have to admit I find the 24mm lug width to create some rather slim looking lugs.. they look much more tough and beefy on the 47mm version and imho it's one of the elements that lend the Fondale it's characteristic looks. The same goes for the crown guards... they just look cooler on the 47mm. But on the other hand I just got word from Ennebi themselves and according to them the 47mm has a l2l length of 58mm compared to the 51mm of the 44. However - and I could be wrong on this - I believe he is talking here about the 44 Marino (ref. 9683 - which is very rare) which has shorter and more downwards curved lugs which should make it 4mm shorter overall than the normal 44 (ref. 9682), which I think lies between the 47mm Fondale and the 44 Marino.
> 
> So if the ref 9682 Fondale 44 is around 55-56mm long then there really is not that much of a difference between the 44 and the 47 in terms of wearability. Not to mention that I own both a Seiko Tuna (which iirc. is 47mm but practically lugless) that actually looks pretty small on my wrist and Citizen Aqualand Depth Gauge (iirc. 50 or even 52mm but with integrated lugs) that while big and thick is still wearable on my wrist. It's the lug2lug length that kills the look on my wrist if it causes overhanging. Such as my 45mm and 51mm l2l Crepas Tektite: It looks kinda bad with the mesh bracelet, ok but borderline with the massive bracelet but fairly good on natos and thicker straps which curve around the wrist and reduce the effects of overhanging. I think that could be similar with the Fondales and their thicker leather straps.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> As far as I know, there were three 44mm cases for the Marino watches. One had a 55.3mm L2L, 54mm L2L, and the other 51.70mm L2L. I started a group purchase for a watch forum in 2013 that was limited to 20 pieces. We chose to shorten the L2L from 55.3/54mm L2L on the regular 44mm case production to 51.70mm(which is the shortest we can get due to the case design). I have #1(white dial) and #12(dark green dial).


Thanks for the info! As of today I'm the owner of both a customized Fondale 44mm (9682A) as well as a Fondale 47mm (shown above). Btw. my 44mm has I believe an even shorter L2L of around 50mm... the lugs are cut off even more aggressively than the other 44mm and the screw bars sit deeper, so that there is still enough space between the case and the screw bars.









All in all I have to admit though: as I expected in my previous post, the 47mm case looks a bit better. I prefer the more angular looking crown protectors and the wider screw supports on the bezel. And more importantly the proportions are better as well. The 44mm has the same height as the 47mm, making the smaller watch look very tall in proportions. Also I like the beefier lugs on the 47mm, the ones on the 44mm are very tall but thin.

I'm actually thinking of starting a group buy as well. I had a really cool idea for a bezel design recently, which I haven't seen on any other watch so far. I think just a shrunken down 47mm Fondale to somewhere between 42-44mm would be ideal for it. If it being a little slimmer than the current 44mm Fondale means it will only be water resistant to 500m that's fine by me.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Let me know if you start one. I'm interested.



MONVMENTVM said:


> Thanks for the info! As of today I'm the owner of both a customized Fondale 44mm (9682A) as well as a Fondale 47mm (shown above). Btw. my 44mm has I believe an even shorter L2L of around 50mm... the lugs are cut off even more aggressively than the other 44mm and the screw bars sit deeper, so that there is still enough space between the case and the screw bars.
> 
> View attachment 14564749
> 
> ...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Lets update this thread with a few Ennebi Toscana pics


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Nothing new but I decided to "downgrade" to an acrylic crystal. The dial is much more visible and popping now, with less glare and reflections than the sapphire.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice, did you also change the dial to blue ?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Very nice, did you also change the dial to blue ?


Thanks and no it's been blue all along .

(Old pic still with the sapphire crystal


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh yes, this must be the 47mm, you had the black dial on the 44mm.
They are both very nice. I was thinking about changing the dial on my PVD Fondale to the same one you have on the 44mm, black with vintage numbers... but i'm still thinking about other possibilities


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Oh yes, this must be the 47mm, you had the black dial on the 44mm.
> They are both very nice. I was thinking about changing the dial on my PVD Fondale to the same one you have on the 44mm, black with vintage numbers... but i'm still thinking about other possibilities


Exactly!

Though as a matter of fact (or to make things more complicated) I have actually changed the dial on the 44mm PVD:


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

it looks great with that red dial too, nice choice on the PVD


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> it looks great with that red dial too, nice choice on the PVD


 Thanks! This has been the inspiration for it btw. (don't remember where I found this pic, but I absolutely loved it):


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New shoes for the Mictofo


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi PVD on Black Shark with silver skulls


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Toscana on Azzurro Shark


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo Decennale on Dark Green Shark


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Toscana

View attachment IMG_20200316_080400.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075550.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075520.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075006.jpg


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Pvd today

View attachment IMG_20200316_075354.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075418.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075425.jpg


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Trio


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Pvd today
> 
> View attachment 14983187
> 
> ...


Is that a triple layered shark? :O


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Is that a triple layered shark? :O


yeah exactly, i don't like thin straps


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi
I have ordered a titanium Fondale 44 and waiting for it be made. The look of the watch on leather is part of what attracted to me getting one in the first place but for those who already own one do you change the leather strap when you go in the water? If you do then what would you normally use? Or are the supplied leather straps water proof? 
Thanks


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

locky2807 said:


> Hi
> I have ordered a titanium Fondale 44 and waiting for it be made. The look of the watch on leather is part of what attracted to me getting one in the first place but for those who already own one do you change the leather strap when you go in the water? If you do then what would you normally use? Or are the supplied leather straps water proof?
> Thanks


The leather straps are fine. Though you can change them to 24mm rubber or Nato/Zulu straps if you want of course. Also congrats on the Fondale 44! Do you know which reference you are going to get? There are several like 9682, 9683 and some more rare case types with slight differences to them. The "original" ones were the more common 9682 afaik.


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for response. I have ordered a 9682 direct from them. Just sighed off on the engraving on the back so looking forward to the next step.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Ennebi


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo Decennale


----------



## Truk57 (Jul 18, 2020)

locky2807 said:


> Hi
> I have ordered a titanium Fondale 44 and waiting for it be made. The look of the watch on leather is part of what attracted to me getting one in the first place but for those who already own one do you change the leather strap when you go in the water? If you do then what would you normally use? Or are the supplied leather straps water proof?
> Thanks


how do go about ordering directly from them. I thought you could only buy off their distributors.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Truk57 said:


> how do go about ordering directly from them. I thought you could only buy off their distributors.


If you contact directly Mr. Bettarini (the owner of the brand) he will probably redirect you to Mr. Bandinelli, a master jeweller from Florence who also does all the works on the bezels and custom dials for Ennebi.
I bought my Toscana directly from him and he is an amazing person, he even sent me updates with pictures about the manufacturing of the dial and the bezel.


----------



## Truk57 (Jul 18, 2020)

DarioV said:


> If you contact directly Mr. Bettarini (the owner of the brand) he will probably redirect you to Mr. Bandinelli, a master jeweller from Florence who also does all the works on the bezels and custom dials for Ennebi.
> I bought my Toscana directly from him and he is an amazing person, he even sent me updates with pictures about the manufacturing of the dial and the bezel.


Great thank you very much. Have Toscana 9663 now looking to buy 9682 fondale 44.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

PVD beauty


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Does Ennebi still make watches?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes they do


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## acendhole (Feb 3, 2008)

Ennebi Fondale titano $3500


Getting very little wrist time but an awesome watch. Email for more pics, includes multiple straps. would consider trades plus cash. Try me... photos are of actual watch box and papers.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

PVD


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Just the incredible BUCKLE!









…and the Squirrel 








*Cheers! *


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------

